# Largarse de esta cloaca infecta ¿Donde? Opiniones serias si es posible



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.

*No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título. 
También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
Había pensado Andorra, Portugal, Luxemburgo. Alemania y Austria los he valorado también, pero los de lengua germánica no los valoro mucho por el idioma, aunque son países que he conocido por trabajo y sobre todo Austria me parece un sitio a valorar.

¿Qué necesitaría para algo así? Además por supuesto de enviar todo al carajo y tener las pelotas de hacerlo.
Es importante saber las condiciones de entrada al país, no voy a ir a trabajar, sólo a invertir en una casa y dejar cash sano.
-----------------
Un poco de resumen, en Pg 24 y mensaje #357.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.



Turkmenistán o Bielorrusia son las únicas opciones de momento.

Si alguien conoce otros países que no estén bajo la nueva dictadura sanitaria globalista, que los vaya poniendo por aquí.


----------



## arrestado en casa (1 May 2020)

Yo a Alemania...El problema es que cierren fronteras hasta Octubre y nos pille aquí la segunda venida de Corona Bin Laden.. Me estoy temiendo esp


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

Depende de ti, qué es lo que valoras en la vida? Qué te da igual? Eres un hippie que podria vivir en una isla con 1000 personas o eres un urbanita?

Yo opino que los mejores paises para vivir si necesitas trabajar son Australia y Nueva Zelanda, si no necesitas trabajar Brasil o Colombia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 May 2020)

¿Y quién te dice que te van a dejar huir del país?

*Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS*


----------



## Josebs (1 May 2020)

Suiza. Polonia, malo el idioma...pero promete


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 May 2020)

Groenlandia, me da a mí que por allí no debe haber mucho pánico por el bicho precisamente aunque igual te mueres del aburrimiento o de frío.


----------



## Lobotomizado (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Depende de ti, qué es lo que valoras en la vida? Qué te da igual? Eres un hippie que podria vivir en una isla con 1000 personas o eres un urbanita?
> 
> Yo opino que los mejores paises para vivir si necesitas trabajar son Australia y Nueva Zelanda, si no necesitas trabajar Brasil o Colombia.



Brasil o Colombia? Pero si son peores que nosotros.


----------



## DarkNight (1 May 2020)

Costa Rica, Portugal, Uruguay, quizás Panamá...

En Alemania, Suecia y demás, cualquier persona normal se coge una depresión. Es un clima de mierda, aunque viven en estados de Derecho al menos.


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Brasil o Colombia? Pero si son peores que nosotros.




A mi me parecen Brasil y Colombia paises brutales si no necesitas trabajar, tu has ido a alguno?


----------



## Lobotomizado (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Eso de mejores y peores es muy relativo, Cuba te puede parecer peor que España en libertades o en lo económico, pero si tu prioridad en la vida es tomar el sol y bailar salsa porque tienes una herencia y una paguita, de repente Cuba es el paraiso. A uno que odie el calor y encima tenga que trabajar alli pues odiará Cuba.
> 
> A mi me parecen Brasil y Colombia paises brutales si no necesitas trabajar, tu has ido a alguno?



No, yo fui a Cuba y era un infierno.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

Yo en cuanto sea posible, a los states, me comen las pelotas los medios de comunicación largando a todas horas mierda de EEUU. 
Solo una cosa os digo... Cuantas casas unifamiliares allí están cerradas por muros? Da que pensar...


----------



## patroclus (1 May 2020)

Canadá, el Yucón, allí das una patada a una piedra y sale oro.


----------



## desev (1 May 2020)

Link al subforo correcto para esa pregunta


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

patroclus dijo:


> Canadá, el Yucón, allí das una patada a una piedra y sale oro.



Carcross no es mal sitio, pero no es para mediterráneos... Ya en Alaska me mola Fairbanks, Huslia o Skagway. Eso sí, con una rebequita, que a veces refresca.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Depende de ti, qué es lo que valoras en la vida? Qué te da igual? Eres un hippie que podria vivir en una isla con 1000 personas o eres un urbanita?
> 
> Yo opino que los mejores paises para vivir si necesitas trabajar son Australia y Nueva Zelanda, si no necesitas trabajar Brasil o Colombia.



Acabo de añadir que puedo vivir perfectamente con lo que tengo y rentas varias que percibo.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Economía saneada y sin necesidad de trabajar, idiomas francés/inglés, no fluído 100% pero de sobra para entenderme. Me falta vocabulario que he olvidado con los años.


----------



## wwknude (1 May 2020)

A ver, opción cercana, tipo Portugal o Francia. Opción Suiza. Opción Grecia. Yo quizás me iría a HUngría o Bulgaria, si te interesa el sol, al sudeste asiático.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Turkmenistán o Bielorrusia son las únicas opciones de momento.
> 
> Si alguien conoce otros países que no estén bajo la nueva dictadura sanitaria globalista, que los vaya poniendo por aquí.



Por idioma y lejanía no los veo, aunque podemos ir viendo alternativas entre todos los que estemos valorando salir de este estercolero.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

wwknude dijo:


> A ver, opción cercana, tipo Portugal o Francia. Opción Suiza. Opción Grecia. Yo quizás me iría a HUngría o Bulgaria, si te interesa el sol, al sudeste asiático.



Portugal, lo tengo en mente por cercanía y costumbres, Hungría lo conozco y es una opción también interesante si no fuese por el idioma.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Depende de ti, qué es lo que valoras en la vida? Qué te da igual? Eres un hippie que podria vivir en una isla con 1000 personas o eres un urbanita?
> 
> Yo opino que los mejores paises para vivir si necesitas trabajar son Australia y Nueva Zelanda, si no necesitas trabajar Brasil o Colombia.



Ahora mismo me la pela un poco todo, valoro estar en un país donde me sienta a gusto y me valoren como ciudadano, no en esta puta mierda de Pacoñistán.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Y quién te dice que te van a dejar huir del país?
> 
> *Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS*



Bueno, buena aportación desde luego


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Suiza. Polonia, malo el idioma...pero promete



Polonia, similar a Austria, el idioma es lo peor, aunque el inglés en Austria es increíble, lo domina muchisima gente mayor, por supuesto la joven, toda.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Groenlandia, me da a mí que por allí no debe haber mucho pánico por el bicho precisamente aunque igual te mueres del aburrimiento o de frío.



No es sólo por el bicho, preferible por tema económico, sanitario y de temperatura. No lo veo, al menos para mi.


----------



## wwknude (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Portugal, lo tengo en mente por cercanía y costumbres, Hungría lo conozco y es una opción también interesante si no fuese por el idioma.



Pues para Portugal sin problemas. Yo hablo portugués bien y conozco la cultura también bien. Dedicate a ello el primer año y luego vivirás de puta madre y podrás trabajar también una vez domines el idioma hablado y escrito. Yo no descartaría Grecia, ojo, nadie cuenta con Grecia y quizás sea el momento. Inglés el primer año y te aprendes el heleno.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

desev dijo:


> Link al subforo correcto para esa pregunta



No sabía ni que existía ese subforo, si alguien puede que lo cambie. Aunque los admins en este foro, como que no........


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

DarkNight dijo:


> Costa Rica, Portugal, Uruguay, quizás Panamá...
> 
> En Alemania, Suecia y demás, cualquier persona normal se coge una depresión. Es un clima de mierda, aunque viven en estados de Derecho al menos.



Los derechos también son fundamentales y la seguridad en lo económico


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Yo en cuanto sea posible, a los states, me comen las pelotas los medios de comunicación largando a todas horas mierda de EEUU.
> Solo una cosa os digo... Cuantas casas unifamiliares allí están cerradas por muros? Da que pensar...



Es otra opción pero a determinada edad, haber estado pagando a estos hijos de puta media vida a la SS, para ahora largarme de aquí no creas que no me da coraje también.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> No es sólo por el bicho, preferible por tema económico, sanitario y de temperatura. No lo veo, al menos para mi.



En verdad lo decía de broma. Ahora en serio, pues igual Dinamarca estaría bien pero claro eso depende de tu nivel económico, también está el idioma pero allí prácticamente todos hablan inglés así que si lo manejas pues puedes tirar bien pero viendo lo del idioma, las costumbres y la cercanía veo más viable Portugal.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Es otra opción pero a determinada edad, haber estado pagando a estos hijos de puta media vida a la SS, para ahora largarme de aquí no creas que no me da coraje también.



Yo lo haré por mi hijo, quiero que crezca lo más libre posible.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

De todas formas en Portugal -uno de esos países donde las casas no tienen cercas ni rejas-, también es necesario un periodo de adaptación. La lengua escrita es más accesible, pero lo que es el ámbito oral es otra cosa. No es alemán, pero tendrás que ponerte las pilas si quieres llegar a hablarlo con cierto nivel y entenderles.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> De todas formas en Portugal -uno de esos países donde las casas no tienen cercas ni rejas-, también es necesario un periodo de adaptación. La lengua escrita es más accesible, pero lo que es el ámbito oral es otra cosa. No es alemán, pero tendrás que ponerte las pilas si quieres llegar a hablarlo con cierto nivel y entenderles.



La gente joven habla inglés, pero en zona rural no lo habla ni dios y los que dicen que se parece a España, es que no han estado jamás allí, muchas palabras son similares, pero otras no tienen nada que ver y ahí viene el caos, porque no entiendes nada de nada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> La gente joven habla inglés, pero en zona rural no lo habla ni dios y los que dicen que se parece a España, es que no han estado jamás allí, muchas palabras son similares, pero otras no tienen nada que ver y ahí viene el caos, porque no entiendes nada de nada.



La fonética es por así decir más "francesa", con muchos sonidos nasales, y muchas vocales abiertas/cerradas que en español no hay.
Una característica local muy acusada es que a nivel lingüístico aquello es anticataluña. Si llegas de fuera y no dominas la lengua, son ellos los que se desviven para que estés cómodo y para entenderse contigo.
Tienen mucha mano para los idiomas, pero es algo errático. Lo mismo te encuentras en un pueblo perdido una biega que habla español casi estupendo y te encuentras un recepcionista de hotel de lujo que no sabe ni papa.
No obstante es verdad que la gente con un cierto nivel cultural se desenvuelve bien en idiomas -sobre todo inglés- y hay bastante gente que habla español o medio lo entiende.
No tendrás problema con eso.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> No necesito trabajar y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Chipre o Portugal


----------



## hanschristian (1 May 2020)

Reino Unido.


----------



## albus (1 May 2020)

Toda europa va petar en mayor o menor medida, ¿sitios seguros? ninguno sitio puede darte un 100% de seguridad, si valoras el riego, te invito a que me vengas a ver, y ver los potenciales negocios que puedes abrir, o algunos existentes en los cuales se puede invertir o comprar


----------



## Josebs (1 May 2020)

Aunque para vivir de rentas o en la economía sumergida como España nada... Minimiza dependencia del Estado y suministros externos al máximo, como hacemos los amarrateguis de pueblo de toda vida  El clima, comida, servicios que tenemos aqui en otros sitios son utopias....Uno no sabe lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde...


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La fonética es por así decir más "francesa", con muchos sonidos nasales, y muchas vocales abiertas/cerradas que en español no hay.
> Una característica local muy acusada es que a nivel lingüístico aquello es anticataluña. Si llegas de fuera y no dominas la lengua, son ellos los que se desviven para que estés cómodo y para entenderse contigo.
> Tienen mucha mano para los idiomas, pero es algo errático. Lo mismo te encuentras en un pueblo perdido una biega que habla español casi estupendo y te encuentras un recepcionista de hotel de lujo que no sabe ni papa.
> No obstante es verdad que la gente con un cierto nivel cultural se desenvuelve bien en idiomas -sobre todo inglés- y hay bastante gente que habla español o medio lo entiende.
> No tendrás problema con eso.



Está claro que es un país a valorar de momento.

Más ideas, ir buscar casa, comprarla sin más? En principio, salvo zonas muy pobladas, o de lujo, creo que podría comprar sin endeudarme lo más mínimo. Tema de sanidad como va en Portugal, alguien sabe?


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Chipre o Portugal



Malta también lo ha recomendado alguien en otro hilo, pero no se, no lo veo.....


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> De todas formas en Portugal -uno de esos países donde las casas no tienen cercas ni rejas-, también es necesario un periodo de adaptación. La lengua escrita es más accesible, pero lo que es el ámbito oral es otra cosa. No es alemán, pero tendrás que ponerte las pilas si quieres llegar a hablarlo con cierto nivel y entenderles.



Yo como gallego que soy no tengo problema, pero seguir bajo la bota europea... Mmm me rasca en la garganta.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

albus dijo:


> Toda europa va petar en mayor o menor medida, ¿sitios seguros? ninguno sitio puede darte un 100% de seguridad, si valoras el riego, te invito a que me vengas a ver, y ver los potenciales negocios que puedes abrir, o algunos existentes en los cuales se puede invertir o comprar



Riego o riesgo?


----------



## Viviendo (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La fonética es por así decir más "francesa", con muchos sonidos nasales, y muchas vocales abiertas/cerradas que en español no hay.
> Una característica local muy acusada es que a nivel lingüístico aquello es anticataluña. Si llegas de fuera y no dominas la lengua, son ellos los que se desviven para que estés cómodo y para entenderse contigo.
> Tienen mucha mano para los idiomas, pero es algo errático. Lo mismo te encuentras en un pueblo perdido una biega que habla español casi estupendo y te encuentras un recepcionista de hotel de lujo que no sabe ni papa.
> No obstante es verdad que la gente con un cierto nivel cultural se desenvuelve bien en idiomas -sobre todo inglés- y hay bastante gente que habla español o medio lo entiende.
> No tendrás problema con eso.



Eso es porque no vocalizan una mierda, hablan para ellos mismos como entredientes, en Brasil se les entiende todo y en cuanto aprendes las cuatro palabras que cambian vas de lujo con el idioma. Me conto un amigo brasileño que una amiga suya tuvo que cambiar al ingles cuando visito Portugal porque no les entendia

De todas formas el OP no es el tipo que le gustan ese tipo de paises, son para aventureros


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Acabo de añadir que puedo vivir perfectamente con lo que tengo y rentas varias que percibo.



Si puedes vivir de rentas hay que ir a paises subdesarrollados y ser el rey, no tiene sentido ir a Noruega donde vale 15 euros la cerveza, vete a Medellin y estas con lumis top por 20 euros una hora


----------



## albus (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Riego o riesgo?



riesgo.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Yo como gallego que soy no tengo problema, pero seguir bajo la bota europea... Mmm me rasca en la garganta.



De todas formas falta en el hilo lo más importante de alguien que se haya ido o al menos sepa de que forma hay que hacerlo.
Sea a Portugal o a Australia. No creo que sea tan sencillo como irte por la cara. Yo ni trabajo, ni voy a ir a trabajar, sólo a gastar pasta.


----------



## Zhaank (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Si puedes vivir de rentas hay que ir a paises subdesarrollados y ser el rey, no tiene sentido ir a Noruega donde vale 15 euros la cerveza, vete a Medellin y estas con lumis top por 20 euros una hora



He estado cuatro meses allí, si logras respirar sin pagar, eres un héroe.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Si puedes vivir de rentas hay que ir a paises subdesarrollados y ser el rey, no tiene sentido ir a Noruega donde vale 15 euros la cerveza, vete a Medellin y estas con lumis top por 20 euros una hora



Claro y que te vean europeo y con pasta, a los dos días tienes un Cartel en la puerta pidiendote el impuesto recolucionario.


----------



## Viviendo (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> No necesito trabajar y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Depende de tus gustos pero supongo que te va mas Europa, quizas en Europa del este si quieres escapar de la progre UE y dependera de la renta mensual que tengas, con 3000/mes accedes a cualquier lugar pero con 800 se reduce la lista


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Claro y que te vean europeo y con pasta, a los dos días tienes un Cartel en la puerta pidiendote el impuesto recolucionario.



He estado más de 3 meses en Medellin, es más seguro que España si no vas a los lugares chungos, cuando aqui ibamos con helicopteros deteniendo a gente por estar en la montaña alli se iban a bailar salsa y de farra.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Zhaank dijo:


> He estado cuatro meses allí, si logras respirar sin pagar, eres un héroe.



También lo conozco, un país tremendo, pero la movilidad es un horror, carísimo, la cerveza, vino, comida todocaro no, lo siguiente. Sólo decir que la S/P estaba a casi 2e, no lo veo viable, salvo para vacaciones, que para eso si es totalmente recomendable.


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

Zhaank dijo:


> He estado cuatro meses allí, si logras respirar sin pagar, eres un héroe.



Yo vivi un año en Noruega, eso si que es ser un heroe, 6 meses sin ver el sol y las cervezas a 13 euros, ñas


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> Depende de tus gustos pero supongo que te va mas Europa, quizas en Europa del este si quieres escapar de la progre UE y dependera de la renta mensual que tengas, con 3000/mes accedes a cualquier lugar pero con 800 se reduce la lista



Pero seguimos sin ver en el hilo, limitaciones de entrada a esos países, no es cosa de irte e yá. Qué eso es importante también.


----------



## Zhaank (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Yo vivi un año en Noruega, eso si que es ser un heroe, 6 meses sin ver el sol y las cervezas a 13 euros, ñas



Y cómo has sobrevivido más de un mes sin necesitar aire por impuestos? Bonita la oficina, eh?


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> De todas formas falta en el hilo lo más importante de alguien que se haya ido o al menos sepa de que forma hay que hacerlo.
> Sea a Portugal o a Australia. No creo que sea tan sencillo como irte por la cara.



Para Portugal con un contrato de trabajo bastaría, para los states, que es a donde quiero irme ya es un pifostio guapo, pero para gente con ganas de trabajar y cualificada, merece la pena.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

albus dijo:


> riesgo.



Cuéntanos más, si no a mi, lo mismo le vale a algún otro compañero


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

Zhaank dijo:


> Y cómo has sobrevivido más de un mes sin necesitar aire por impuestos? Bonita la oficina, eh?



Fui con un programa de la unión europea cuando acabé la carrera, un año a hacer trabajo social, es un pais brutal, de dia los noruegos son más frios que el tempano, a partir de las 19:00 ya llevan cinco cervezas, para la una de la noche ya estan en coma etilico, si pillas algo al dia siguiente ni te saludan... para mi no hay dinero que pague esa manera de ver el mundo, sin embargo en Colombia y Brasil fui feliz y eso que aquello es un desmadre a nivel organización


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Para Portugal con un contrato de trabajo bastaría, para los states, que es a donde quiero irme ya es un pifostio guapo, pero para gente con ganas de trabajar y cualificada, merece la pena.



Y he dicho en el hilo, que no trabajo, vivo de las rentas.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Y he dicho en el hilo, que no trabajo, vivo de las rentas.



Comprate una casa, hay países que te Dan la residencia al comprarte una casa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> Eso es porque no vocalizan una mierda, hablan para ellos mismos como entredientes, en Brasil se les entiende todo y en cuanto aprendes las cuatro palabras que cambian vas de lujo con el idioma. Me conto un amigo brasileño que una amiga suya tuvo que cambiar al ingles cuando visito Portugal porque no les entendia
> 
> De todas formas el OP no es el tipo que le gustan ese tipo de paises, son para aventureros



Ellos sí vocalizan.
Otra cosa es que no te enteres de la mitad, dado que el sistema fonético español es más pobre y a la gente le cuesta captar sonidos.
Ahora bien:
*Que sepas que los brasileños hablan en idioma sabrosón.*
Si quieres hablarlo así, allá tu, pero serás el equivalente a una telenovela venezolana.
Por ejemplo: en brasileño "verdade" se dice "vggyayi".
Y así todo.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Comprate una casa, hay países que te Dan la residencia al comprarte una casa.



Pues a ver si algún compañero nos da luz, eso es lo principal, las condiciones de entrada al país


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Está claro que es un país a valorar de momento.
> 
> Más ideas, ir buscar casa, comprarla sin más? En principio, salvo zonas muy pobladas, o de lujo, creo que podría comprar sin endeudarme lo más mínimo. Tema de sanidad como va en Portugal, alguien sabe?



El sistema es parecido: hospitales grandes pero luego el primer recurso son los "Centros de saúde".
Ahora bien: hay copago.
Quizá como lo pueda haber aquí pronto.
También es cierto que allí te dan factura hasta para unas juanolas y luego hay bastantes deducciones en el IS (el IRPF de allí)


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La fonética es por así decir más "francesa", con muchos sonidos nasales, y muchas vocales abiertas/cerradas que en español no hay.
> *Una característica local muy acusada es que a nivel lingüístico aquello es anticataluña**. Si llegas de fuera y no dominas la lengua, son ellos los que se desviven para que estés cómodo y para entenderse contigo.*
> Tienen mucha mano para los idiomas, pero es algo errático. Lo mismo te encuentras en un pueblo perdido una biega que habla español casi estupendo y te encuentras un recepcionista de hotel de lujo que no sabe ni papa.
> No obstante es verdad que la gente con un cierto nivel cultural se desenvuelve bien en idiomas -sobre todo inglés- y hay bastante gente que habla español o medio lo entiende.
> No tendrás problema con eso.



Menudas gilipolleces tenéis algunos en la cabeza.... tendrías que leer menos OKDiario y acercaros más a Cataluña, se os quitarían las tonterías, aunque hay quien viene con la tontería puesta y luego pasa lo que pasa, claro


----------



## .338 Lapua (1 May 2020)

Si eres una persona con un perfil técnico, capaz de desarrollar trabajo de alto valor y además sabiendo Francés.. yo probaría en Quebec (Canadá). Tengo un amigo allí, y si te gusta la naturaleza, aquello es el paraíso en la tierra.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Y he dicho en el hilo, que no trabajo, vivo de las rentas.



Entonces Andorra es tu sitio. Fiscalmente imbatible y con una inversión de 400k ( que puede ser una vivienda o activos financieros ) y un patrimonio demostrable de 500k en el país que quieras tienes la residencia directa


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

.338 Lapua dijo:


> Si eres una persona con un perfil técnico, capaz de desarrollar trabajo de alto valor y además sabiendo Francés.. yo probaría en Quebec (Canadá). Tengo un amigo allí, y si te gusta la naturaleza, aquello es el paraíso en la tierra.



Me gusta, pero no voy a trabajar, lo he aclarado en el primer mensaje.


----------



## ashe (1 May 2020)

Andorra, territorio catalán en el 50% seguido de portugueses e franceses y todos viviendo del lavado de dinero y de la mafia, Jordi Pujol lo sabe bien, por lo tanto con cerrar la frontera con ellos se irían a la mierda y por cierto no es un pais sino un enjendro del vaticano como francés siendo lo que hoy sería bélgica salvo para conspirar contra España y ahora les ha salido el tiro por la culata porque también parasita a Francia

Portugal, otro pozo de mierda que vive de parasitar España y son en su mayoría muertos de hambre donde los conspiradores o gentuza también van ahi a buscar refugio desde siempre, además de otra creación artificial mientras disfrutan siendo la putita de inglaterra o la que le echen migajas, al menos son menos bocazas porque no tienen a quien culpar de su propia desgracia, por lo tanto no son mas honestos sino que la realidad es impone, de ahi el porque el 40% de portugueses viven fuera de Portugal

Luxemburgo, lavadero de dinero que vive de parasitar a sus alrededores que solo fue sana cuando España estaba ahi y España era España, vivir se vive bien pero a costa de joder al resto ¿a que me recuerda eso...? eso si son civicos porque hay cierta riqueza material que no hace que salga lo peor de ellos

Alemania es propaganda y propaganda, vive de joder al sur de europa incluyendo parcialmente la instauración de este decrepito regimen tras morir esa en el año 45 siendo la putita de USA, mucho fingir seriedad y luego las mata callando, ya no tiene nada que ver con los clásicos alemanes que se resignan en ir a baleares y a la bebida (anque lo de la bebida es en realidad todo el norte de europa)

Y Austria si es una alternativa si buscas un cambio, aunque no es tan diferente a alemania en muchos puntos en lo que respecta al amariconamiento

Luego habría que preguntar si formas parte del problema, pero eso lo dejo al aire libre, mas que nada porque normalmente los que critican a España son los que mas hacen para no cambiar nada, yo vivo en el extranjero, no tanto por odiar a españa que no la odio sino dicha sociedad instaurada por el R78, eso no quita que si hubiese guerra y el objectivo fuese exterminar a toda la mugre no dudaría en volver, y mas en mi trabajo que soy como el enlace entre europa y asía, y en especial España por ser mi pais de origen


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Menudas gilipolleces tenéis algunos en la cabeza.... tendrías que leer menos OKDiario y acercaros más a Cataluña, se os quitarían las tonterías, aunque hay quien viene con la tontería puesta y luego pasa lo que pasa, claro



Allí hay mucha gente que transmite mal rollo si eres hispanoparlante.
A casi todo el mundo le ha pasado alguna anécdota de estas.
En el pódium de las ranciolingüísticas: las dependientas del Corte Inglés de Plaza Cataluña y las del supermercado Esclat, el que había en Sants cerca de la torre. Gente que además trabaja de cara al público.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Allí hay mucha gente que transmite mal rollo si eres hispanoparlante.
> A casi todo el mundo le ha pasado alguna anécdota de estas.
> En el pódium de las ranciolingüísticas: las dependientas del Corte Inglés de Plaza Cataluña y las del supermercado Esclat, el que había en Sants cerca de la torre. Gente que además trabaja de cara al público.



Allí hay mucha gente que transmite mal rollo si eres hispanoparlante. Mentira
A casi todo el mundo le ha pasado alguna anécdota de estas. Casualmente todos de la España profunda o votantes peperos
En el pódium de las ranciolingüísticas: las dependientas del Corte Inglés de Plaza Cataluña y las del supermercado Esclat, el que había en Sants cerca de la torre. Gente que además trabaja de cara al público.
jojojo es más dificil encontrar una dependienta de ECI de Cataluña que hable catalán ( la mayoría son panchitas ) que afgano... si me dices en Arbucies o en Olot, pero en Barna ??  

Lo siento, prejuicios y más prejuicios. La hacía a hustec más espabilada y menos tendenciosa


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

ashe dijo:


> Portugal, otro pozo de mierda que vive de parasitar España y son en su mayoría muertos de hambre donde los conspiradores o gentuza también van ahi a buscar refugio desde siempre, además de otra creación artificial



Tontolaba: poco iban a parasitar de cuatro hidalgos piojosos.
Que es lo que hay nejpaña.
De hecho seguramente sea jpaña la que parasite de ellos porque todo el textil que no sea asiático viene de Portugal ya sea hogar, ropa, gran parte del calzado, herramientas, componentes de automóvil, material eléctrico etc.
Cosas que por lo visto lojpañolej son incapaces de fabricar, dado su alto grado de complicación.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ellos sí vocalizan.
> Otra cosa es que no te enteres de la mitad, dado que el sistema fonético español es más pobre y a la gente le cuesta captar sonidos.
> Ahora bien:
> *Que sepas que los brasileños hablan en idioma sabrosón.*
> ...



Foste fodido preto du caralho


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Allí hay mucha gente que transmite mal rollo si eres hispanoparlante. Mentira
> A casi todo el mundo le ha pasado alguna anécdota de estas. Casualmente todos de la España profunda o votantes peperos
> En el pódium de las ranciolingüísticas: las dependientas del Corte Inglés de Plaza Cataluña y las del supermercado Esclat, el que había en Sants cerca de la torre. Gente que además trabaja de cara al público.
> jojojo es más dificil encontrar una dependienta de ECI de Cataluña que hable catalán ( la mayoría son panchitas ) que afgano... si me dices en Arbucies o en Olot, pero en Barna ??
> ...



No, no, son experiencias reales.
Y por cierto en el ECI hay mucha autóctona, y en los supermercados... no hay tanta pancha o al menos no había.
Que haya gente que no sea así, evidentemente.
Pero que haya gente que lo sea, es algo real.


----------



## Viviendo (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero seguimos sin ver en el hilo, limitaciones de entrada a esos países, no es cosa de irte e yá. Qué eso es importante también.



Cada pais tiene sus reglas, 

los hay que te vas con tu visado turista y tan feliz
La mayoria sin residencia permanente no puedes estar
En algunos conseguir la residencia es facil, otros jodido, incluso la nacionalidad es posible
El minimo de ingresos para la residencia permanente cambia de uno a otro

Lo primero es irte unos meses y decidir donde quieres estar, no solo el pais sino la zona que te encaja, España es Porto Banus o Pedralbes y tambien Pan Bendito o las 3000


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Foste fodido preto du caralho



Deixa de dizer tolices e fala em cristão.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> Cada pais tiene sus reglas,
> 
> los hay que te vas con tu visado turista y tan feliz
> La mayoria sin residencia permanente no puedes estar
> ...



Por eso sería interesante de los que se ha hablado bastante ya saber esos condicionantes.

Portugal, Austria, Canadá, Andorra, Luxemburgo o cualquiera de alguien que lo tenga claro y lo quiera aportar.


----------



## ashe (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tontolaba: poco iban a parasitar de cuatro hidalgos piojosos.
> Que es lo que hay nejpaña.
> De hecho seguramente sea jpaña la que parasite de ellos porque todo el textil que no sea asiático viene de Portugal ya sea hogar, ropa, gran parte del calzado, herramientas, componentes de automóvil, material eléctrico etc.
> Cosas que por lo visto lojpañolej son incapaces de fabricar, dado su alto grado de complicación.



Error, empezando porque Portugal NO TIENE NADA, segundo por la famosa desindustrialización promovida por los mafiosos de la actual UE y tercero porque hoy todo lo que se sacrificó para el NWO por los titeres co felipe gonzalez viene de china, india y en defintiva de explotar a terceros mientras el sistema lo llama "darles oportundiades" en su cinismo de pagarles 1€ al mes

Portugal vive de parasitar a España y cuando no al resto de Europa, debe ser jodido que el 40% de los portugueses vivan fuera de Portugal o que haya sido rescatada y tantas otras, en defintiva ser una puta está en su naturaleza, lo criminal es lo de España ya no solo por lo que le han hecho de fuera donde PORTUGAL HA SALIDO BENEFICIADA ya que si hunden a un competidor esa sale beneficiada sino por el regimén semitotalitario del R78 que ha amariconado a españa antes al resto de occidente viniendo del mundo protestante

La diferencia de España se llama R8 que se soluciona con una guerra civil, purgar parasitos, salir de la UE y a recuperar la industria saqueada, Portugal en cambio no tiene solución, y la revolución de los claveles fue el mejor ejemplo siendo titeres de USA a nivel de población, en el caso de España solo tuvieron que huntar a los titeres engañando a la población lo que ya indica lo que indica

Es mas y mira si estoy seguro de esto que hasta les animaria a los portugueses a levantar un muro contra España del cual personalmente os lo agradecería siempre que no vaya a españa claro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No, no, son experiencias reales.
> Y por cierto en el ECI hay mucha autóctona, y en los supermercados... no hay tanta pancha o al menos no había.
> Que haya gente que no sea así, evidentemente.
> Pero que haya gente que lo sea, es algo real.



coger una parte por un todo es lo mismo que hacer regla de una excepción. imbéciles los hay en todas partes, pero en Barcelona, tener problemas por no hablar catalán es ciencia ficción .
Una amiga de Burgos vino hace años a currar a Barna desde Madrid. Se apuntó a clases de catalán para integrarse mejor y a día de hoy ya lo ha dejado por perdido ya que aunque se esfuerza en hablarlo ( y lo habla muy muy bien ) a la que la gente le nota el acento castellano le cambian al español y se queda en la esperpéntica situación de el catalán hablandole en castellano y la de Burgos en catalán


----------



## Gusman (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Yo en cuanto sea posible, a los states, me comen las pelotas los medios de comunicación largando a todas horas mierda de EEUU.
> Solo una cosa os digo... Cuantas casas unifamiliares allí están cerradas por muros? Da que pensar...



Donde hay 1 arma no hace falta un muro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> Cada pais tiene sus reglas,
> 
> los hay que te vas con tu visado turista y tan feliz
> La mayoria sin residencia permanente no puedes estar
> ...



Lo primero que tienes que tener en cuenta al emigrar es que la vida cotidiana de las pequeñas cosas se te va a complicar muchísimo: ir al médico, hacer gestiones, arrendar un piso sin que te estafen, conocer gente del lugar, entender el humor, las comidas, presentar el IRPF... porque todo es parecido pero diferente.
Lo que dabas por hecho antes, ahora lo tienes que reaprender.
Si vas totalmente desesperado, te dará igual, pero si tenías una situación cómoda o semi-acomodada en tu país de origen, eso lo vas a notar muchísimo.
Si te crees que yéndote a Italia es como aquí pero acabando todas las palabras en "i" vas de culo.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 May 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Donde hay 1 arma no hace falta un muro.



Tambien el que quiere entrar la puede tener, y además va alerta, tu igual estás durmiendo. 
Hay mayor seguridad y libertad, IMHO.


----------



## OvEr0n (1 May 2020)

Portugal. Esta al ladito.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

ashe dijo:


> Error, empezando porque Portugal NO TIENE NADA, segundo por la famosa desindustrialización promovida por los mafiosos de la actual UE y tercero porque hoy todo lo que se sacrificó para el NWO por los titeres co felipe gonzalez viene de china, india y en defintiva de explotar a terceros mientras el sistema lo llama "darles oportundiades" en su cinismo de pagarles 1€ al mes
> 
> Portugal vive de parasitar a España y cuando no al resto de Europa, debe ser jodido que el 40% de los portugueses vivan fuera de Portugal o que haya sido rescatada y tantas otras, en defintiva ser una puta está en su naturaleza, lo criminal es lo de España ya no solo por lo que le han hecho de fuera donde PORTUGAL HA SALIDO BENEFICIADA ya que si hunden a un competidor esa sale beneficiada sino por el regimén semitotalitario del R78 que ha amariconado a españa antes al resto de occidente viniendo del mundo protestante
> 
> ...



Jaja, muerto de hambre.
Que no sabes ná.
(De hecho en PISA ejpaña está *por detrás *de Portugal... no hablamos de atrás de noruega precisamente..)
Ni tampoco es estadísticamente posible que tengas ahora mismo 5 millones de emigrantes como dices con 11 millones de habitantes, si en 1960 eran 8. Ni haciéndolas a todas opusinas salen tantos niños.
Jajaja, ni idea.

Por cierto, todas las subsidiarias de citroen de vigo se han ido al otro lado de la raya, ya me dirás tú...


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> coger una parte por un todo es lo mismo que hacer regla de una excepción. imbéciles los hay en todas partes, pero en Barcelona, tener problemas por no hablar catalán es ciencia ficción .
> Una amiga de Burgos vino hace años a currar a Barna desde Madrid. Se apuntó a clases de catalán para integrarse mejor y a día de hoy ya lo ha dejado por perdido ya que aunque se esfuerza en hablarlo ( y lo habla muy muy bien ) a la que la gente le nota el acento castellano le cambian al español y se queda en la esperpéntica situación de el catalán hablandole en castellano y la de Burgos en catalán



Peut être.
No obstante, existe de todo.
Sobre todo los más impertinentes en estas cuestiones son los de mil leches, no los de ocho apellidos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jaja, muerto de hambre.
> Que no sabes ná.
> (De hecho en PISA ejpaña está *por detrás *de Portugal... no hablamos de atrás de noruega precisamente..)
> Ni tampoco es estadísticamente posible que tengas ahora mismo 5 millones de emigrantes como dices con 11 millones de habitantes, si en 1960 eran 8. Ni haciéndolas a todas opusinas salen tantos niños.
> ...



Los pocos portugueses que he conocido y he trabajado han resultado ser gente muy seria y muy cumplidora, para mi un 10


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 May 2020)

Yo en cuanto den la paguita de 500 euros me largo a Ifni xD


----------



## Galvani (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Polonia, similar a Austria, el idioma es lo peor, aunque el inglés en Austria es increíble, lo domina muchisima gente mayor, por supuesto la joven, toda.



¿En Austria toda? Coincidi con austriacos, alemanes y algún suizo en el extranjero que con 20 o 20 muy pocos no tenía ni un B1 de inglés.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Los pocos portugueses que he conocido y he trabajado han resultado ser gente muy seria y muy cumplidora, para mi un 10



Si, además son muy acogedores, pese a que no tienen el carácter vocinglero del español y son más reservados... como celtas pero del sur.
Un día estábamos aparcando en Lisboa -el coche tiene matrícula española- y fuimos a sacar el ticket. Nos vemos venir una señora arregladita que se levanta de una de las terrazas que había allí estaba comiendo con sus amigas...yo pensé qué coño querrá ésta (porque tenía buena pinta pero nunca se sabe...) bueno, la señora venía a avisarnos que no sacáramos el ticket, que faltaban veinte minutos pero que el guardia ya había pasado.... pa comérsela. Le dimos las gracias y todo.

Ahora bien, como vayas en plan gilifatxa, cosa que les pasa a muchos que van, ya se sabe: _De Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento_.


----------



## carlosas (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> No necesito trabajar y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Portugal


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿En Austria toda? Coincidi con austriacos, alemanes y algún suizo en el extranjero que con 20 o 20 muy pocos no tenía ni un B1 de inglés.



Austria es un país que funciona muy bien.
No hay paro prácticamente.
Y curiosamente se ven muy pocos inmigrantes en los trabajos más "subalternos", ni siquiera en Viena.
Es como Alemania, pero tiene un acusado puntito decadente, es todo como más decrépito.
También creo que el puntito perfeccionista del alemán lo tienen más relajado.
Lo del inglés... lo siento. No te digo los jóvenes, pero la gente más o menos mayor... poquito. Aquello no es Holanda ni por el forro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, además son muy acogedores, pese a que *no tienen el carácter vocinglero del español y son más reservados...* como celtas pero del sur.
> Un día estábamos aparcando en Lisboa -el coche tiene matrícula española- y fuimos a sacar el ticket. Nos vemos venir una señora arregladita que se levanta de una de las terrazas que había allí estaba comiendo con sus amigas...yo pensé qué coño querrá ésta (porque tenía buena pinta pero nunca se sabe...) bueno, la señora venía a avisarnos que no sacáramos el ticket, que faltaban veinte minutos pero que el guardia ya había pasado.... pa comérsela. Le dimos las gracias y todo.
> 
> Ahora bien, como vayas en plan gilifatxa, cosa que les pasa a muchos que van, ya se sabe: _De Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento_.



Dos cosas que ya de entrada, son puntos positivos desde mi punto de vista


----------



## Viviendo (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Por eso sería interesante de los que se ha hablado bastante ya saber esos condicionantes.
> 
> Portugal, Austria, Canadá, Andorra, Luxemburgo o cualquiera de alguien que lo tenga claro y lo quiera aportar.



En los paises que te interesan yo no he vivido, solo en Francia y hace siglos, por tanto poco puedo aconsejar pero en la red hay mucha informacion, haz busquedas en ingles estilo retire in ...., luego tienes los foros de expats y grupos de fb en cada pais para leer y preguntar lo que quieras, con todo eso tendras una idea buena de como son las cosas por allí

Cuando te decidas, vas de vacaciones para verlo en persona


----------



## Galvani (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Malta también lo ha recomendado alguien en otro hilo, pero no se, no lo veo.....



Sitio muy seguro, 0 inmigrantes paguiteros pero la vivienda cara de cojones para lo que es. Creo que te cansarías por lo pequeño que es. Lo bueno el tiempo, que no es progre el ambiente y que siempre hay gente de todas nacionalidades aunque muy joven. 

El inglés sí que lo hablan todos. Eso sí, el ambiente te puede parecer algo medio moruno pero imagino como si vas a Chipre o un sitio así. Teniendo pasta puedes probar de alquiler donde veas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Dos cosas que ya de entrada, son puntos positivos desde mi punto de vista



Otra cosa es que la gente humilde es muy educada y guarda la compostura.
Por ejemplo, ves a las madres en sitios públicos que están siempre encima de los niños para que no griten ni den la lata.
El rollo chav está mucho menos desarrollado.
Hay paletos, pero el que tiene la mínima oportunidad de no serlo, intenta ser educado.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Otra cosa es que la gente humilde es muy educada y guarda la compostura.
> Por ejemplo, ves a las madres en sitios públicos que están siempre encima de los niños para que no griten ni den la lata.
> El rollo chav está mucho menos desarrollado.
> Hay paletos, pero el que tiene la mínima oportunidad de no serlo, intenta ser educado.



a mi me recuerda a la España de los 60/70s


----------



## element (1 May 2020)

DarkNight dijo:


> Costa Rica, Portugal, Uruguay, quizás Panamá...
> 
> En Alemania, Suecia y demás, cualquier persona normal se coge una depresión. Es un clima de mierda, aunque viven en estados de Derecho al menos.





Alemania tiene muchos climas.


No es lo mismo el Norte lluvioso que una ciudad como Radolfzell, junto al Bodensee, frente a Suiza y a pocas horas en coche de Italia y Francia.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a mi me recuerda a la España de los 60/70s



Si, en muchas cosas.
Lo que ocurre es que luego la estética es muy diferente. No existe el culto al pastiche (hacer cosas nuevas que parezcan antiguas pero que quedan en pacotilla) tan español.
Allá se ve un trato muy tradicional, cosas muy antiguas... y a lo mejor en medio de todo un edificio de superdiseño sin ningún reparo, o por ejemplo que hay más gusto por el estilo contemporáneo. Al principio choca tanto contraste, pero luego ves que está bien: lo antiguo antiguo y lo moderno, moderno.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

element dijo:


> Alemania tiene muchos climas.
> 
> 
> No es lo mismo el Norte lluvioso que una ciudad como Radolfzell, junto al Bodensee, frente a Suiza y a pocos minutos en coche de Italia y Francia.



Y además en Alemania hace calor.
Un calor del copón.
Y te puedes encontrar hoteles de cuatro estrellas sin aire acondicionado en condiciones.


----------



## La Enviada (1 May 2020)

El Vaticano, vives como un cura.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿En Austria toda? Coincidi con austriacos, alemanes y algún suizo en el extranjero que con 20 o 20 muy pocos no tenía ni un B1 de inglés.



Por donde yo me moví sí, en Viena incluso en pequeñas tiendas, imagino que en alguna zona rural, pues pasará como en todas partes


----------



## Galvani (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Por donde yo me moví sí, en Viena incluso en pequeñas tiendas, imagino que en alguna zona rural, pues pasará como en todas partes



Rural o no esa gente estaría en primero de universidad o con estudios de bachillerato terminados. No venían de estar con cabras. Es más, algunos eran de familia clase media.


----------



## makaveli_sano (1 May 2020)

cual es tu edad?
estudios?

yo he pensado Miami


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Sitio muy seguro, 0 inmigrantes paguiteros pero la vivienda cara de cojones para lo que es. Creo que te cansarías por lo pequeño que es. Lo bueno el tiempo, que no es progre el ambiente y que siempre hay gente de todas nacionalidades aunque muy joven.
> 
> El inglés sí que lo hablan todos. Eso sí, el ambiente te puede parecer algo medio moruno pero imagino como si vas a Chipre o un sitio así. Teniendo pasta puedes probar de alquiler donde veas.



Descartado


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Acabo de oir algo de que van a implantar un impuesto de transacciones bancarias, estos ya se han olido la tostada


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

makaveli_sano dijo:


> cual es tu edad?
> estudios?
> 
> yo he pensado Miami



Seguro que de los más mayores del foro. Estudios aunque los tengo, ya no me hacen falta, no voy a trabajar, lee de nuevo el primer post.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

El que ha puesto la etiqueta es retarded nivel TOP. Jajajaja, Llamarme rojo a mi??? Pero que tontolapolla.


----------



## ProgreSapiens (1 May 2020)

Vete de la UE. Mi mujer y yo estamos dando los primeros pasos para irnos a Canadá.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> En los paises que te interesan yo no he vivido, solo en Francia y hace siglos, por tanto poco puedo aconsejar pero en la red hay mucha informacion, haz busquedas en ingles estilo retire in ...., luego tienes los foros de expats y grupos de fb en cada pais para leer y preguntar lo que quieras, con todo eso tendras una idea buena de como son las cosas por allí
> 
> Cuando te decidas, vas de vacaciones para verlo en persona



Esto parece interesante y quizá se pueda sacar mucha info


----------



## makaveli_sano (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Seguro que de los más mayores del foro. Estudios aunque los tengo, ya no me hacen falta, no voy a trabajar, lee de nuevo el primer post.



y preguntar en un foro de gente que vive en estos países?
sin información de primera mano es difícil


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

ProgreSapiens dijo:


> Vete de la UE. Mi mujer y yo estamos dando los primeros pasos para irnos a Canadá.



Pero eso es lo principal, que primeros pasos? Canadá es un país que no parece malo


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

makaveli_sano dijo:


> y preguntar en un foro de gente que vive en estos países?
> sin información de primera mano es difícil



Sí, lo ha comentado otro forero, parece buena opción


----------



## ProgreSapiens (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero eso es lo principal, que primeros pasos? Canadá es un país que no parece malo



Pues por ejemplo los cursos que hay que hacer, porque con muchas carreras hay que convalidar la titulación de España para poder currar allí. También lugar para vivir e idiomas, no centrarse sólo en Ottawa, Toronto, Quebec o Montreal, pues según la zona se usa Francés o Inglés. En fin, una aventura, forzosa, espero que a medio plazo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 May 2020)

ProgreSapiens dijo:


> Vete de la UE. Mi mujer y yo estamos dando los primeros pasos para irnos a Canadá.



Sabia decisión, Vancouver es el paraíso en la tierra. Paraíso caro de cojones, pero quien dijo que vivir en el paraíso fuera cosa de pobres.


----------



## ProgreSapiens (1 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Sabia decisión, Vancouver es el paraíso en la tierra. Paraíso caro de cojones, pero quien dijo que vivir en el paraíso fuera cosa de pobres.



Por suerte la pasta no es un problema, aunque tampoco es para derrochar al embarcarse en algo tan serio como mudarte de continente. Iremos tomando decisiones con pies de plomo.


----------



## Abuelo Victor (1 May 2020)

pufffff primero deberias averiguar , donde te dejan irte ... a no ser que no te importe vivir en otro pais pero seguir pagando impuestos aqui ... y eso se va a poner duro


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 May 2020)

Me consta. El pesao de @Alex Cosma repite sin cesar lo que dice el tal Mora con nulo sentido crítico. Hay cosas muy interesantes, otras son gansadas.

No soy partidario de una autarquía agraria, que ni siquiera nuestros antepasados practicaban. Hasta el boticario y el ganadero tenían su huerto, y viceversa, el que tenía sus tierras y sus vacas también hacía artesanía o comerciaba. Por no mencionar que el 99% de los urbanitas no se van a adpatar a una vida agraria radical.

Si alguien dipuesto a ello y le va bien, estupendo. Pero parece poco realista. Más bien una forma de invitar al fracaso y la frustración. Igual que la idea de querer repoblar pueblos abandonados, algo prácticamente impoisble en el infierno burocrático en que vivimos.

Hay pueblos de todos los tamaños y tipos para elegir, desde la aldea de ganadero cejujuntos hasta la cabecera comarcal con todos los servicios y el pueblo industrial de 30 mil habitantes que es como estar en ciudad. Donde uno puede ganarse los garbanzos con su oficio, encontrar empleo o emprender.

Una de las razones de ser de la huida era precisamente vender ladrillo a precio burbujista para allegarse uno fondos y evitar sufrimientos como la presente crisis

La Peste Roja tal vez sirva para fomentar el teletrabajo, pero parece que pasó la oportunidad de colocar ladrillo.

Lo imperativo es huir de Madrid, Guarrelona y Bilbao.

Yo recomendaría siempre lo primero intentar teletrabajar de lo tuyo (o tener un empleo presencial local o emprender) y tener tu huerto.

El trabajo es el gran problema de la huida de las colmenas.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

ProgreSapiens dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo los cursos que hay que hacer, porque con muchas carreras hay que convalidar la titulación de España para poder currar allí. También lugar para vivir e idiomas, no centrarse sólo en Ottawa, Toronto, Quebec o Montreal, pues según la zona se usa Francés o Inglés. En fin, una aventura, forzosa, espero que a medio plazo.



Yo no voy a trabajar, vivo de las rentas, no me hace falta trabajar. Sólo compraría una casita y listo


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Abuelo Victor dijo:


> pufffff primero deberias averiguar , donde te dejan irte ... a no ser que no te importe vivir en otro pais pero seguir pagando impuestos aqui ... y eso se va a poner duro



De ahí este hilo, a ver si sacamos algo en claro


----------



## Il Corvo (1 May 2020)

Groenlandia no. Hay bitxo, alcoholismo, suicidios, abusos. Muchos se vuelven al acabar de aterrizar.

No sé si en algunos países te harían pagar impuestos por vivir de las rentas. Míratelo.


----------



## ProgreSapiens (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Yo no voy a trabajar, vivo de las rentas, no me hace falta trabajar. Sólo compraría una casita y listo



Pues macho, el tema curro es más del 50% de lo que nos retiene a nosotros aquí. En tu lugar, me largaba sin duda en cuanto la situación lo permita.


----------



## Josebs (1 May 2020)

Andorra tiene sus ventajas


----------



## IMPULSES (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Sí sus rentas de las que puede vivir están radicadas en España, más le vale q vaya pensando en seguir trabajando.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Suiza. Polonia, malo el idioma...pero promete



Suiza lo conozco y el clima para un español es insufrible...verano dura 2 semanas.


----------



## h2o ras (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Carcross no es mal sitio, pero no es para mediterráneos... Ya en Alaska me mola Fairbanks, Huslia o Skagway. Eso sí, con una rebequita, que a veces refresca.



¿con una rebequita?
¿Tal como asi?:


----------



## vayaquesi (1 May 2020)

Pillo sitio. Me encuentro en una situación similar a la del OP, y estoy estudiando las variables de sacar dinero e incluso pillar vivienda en el extranjero.

Lo que pasa es que a día de hoy aún no me planteo salir de España, sin embargo sí que pienso sacar parte de mis ahorros sí o sí por lo que pueda pasar y así adelantar faena.

Sí que es verdad, y dejándome de tópicos progres para sucnors... Me gustaría ir a un sitio donde físicamente pueda pasar medio desapercibido, a menos que por cosas del destino me junte con una japonesita que me haga cambiar de opinión o algo similar. No conviene llamar mucho la atención.


----------



## h2o ras (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> De todas formas falta en el hilo lo más importante de alguien que se haya ido o al menos sepa de que forma hay que hacerlo.
> Sea a Portugal o a Australia. No creo que sea tan sencillo como irte por la cara. Yo ni trabajo, ni voy a ir a trabajar, sólo a gastar pasta.



La politica portuguesa ahora es atraer gente como tu, facilitan muchas cosas.


----------



## h2o ras (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues a ver si algún compañero nos da luz, eso es lo principal, las condiciones de entrada al país



ese es Portugal te da residencia


----------



## Josebs (1 May 2020)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Suiza lo conozco y el clima para un español es insufrible...verano dura 2 semanas.



Depende que español, los del norte estamos acostumbrados al fresco jejeje


----------



## vayaquesi (1 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Entonces Andorra es tu sitio. Fiscalmente imbatible y con una inversión de 400k ( que puede ser una vivienda o activos financieros ) y un patrimonio demostrable de 500k en el país que quieras tienes la residencia directa



Esa opción la pensé hace tiempo, pero es demasiado dinero. Además tengo entendido que mucha gente de Andorra tiene la sensación de claustrofobia pues en un país diminuto rodeado de montañas.

Hace años estuve en Andorra de visita y me gustó, además es de lo más próximo que hay a España, el problema es que para vivir allí, ese tipo de inversiones solo las puede hacer gente rica o con bastante nivel adquisitivo, esto no significa que me considere pobre, pero sí de clase media.

Por otra parte comprendo esa manera de pensar, al ser un país diminuto solo aceptan a gente de un nivel adquisitivo alto, haciendo así del país un lugar exclusivo de gente que aporte riqueza, y de paso alejando a la posible chusma que pueda entrar.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Depende que español, los del norte estamos acostumbrados al fresco jejeje



Si eres vasco entonces el Enero de Suiza te va a parecer una primavera jajajajajajaja


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Esa opción la pensé hace tiempo, pero es demasiado dinero. Además tengo entendido que mucha gente de Andorra tiene la sensación de claustrofobia pues en un país diminuto rodeado de montañas.
> 
> Hace años estuve en Andorra de visita y me gustó, además es de lo más próximo que hay a España, el problema es que para vivir allí, ese tipo de inversiones solo las puede hacer gente rica o con bastante nivel adquisitivo, esto no significa que me considere pobre, pero sí de clase media.
> 
> Por otra parte comprendo esa manera de pensar, al ser un país diminuto solo aceptan a gente de un nivel adquisitivo alto, haciendo así del país un lugar exclusivo de gente que aporte riqueza, y de paso alejando a la posible chusma que pueda entrar.



Lo de la claustrofobia igual lo comenté yo y el tema de los 400k piensa que ahora ya puede ser tu vivienda habitual o parte vivienda parte acciones, depósitos bancarios.... tampoco es tanto, eh...


----------



## REDDY (1 May 2020)

Cuánto más lejos, mejor


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Andorra tiene sus ventajas



Cuéntanos más......


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Me encuentro en una situación similar a la del OP, y estoy estudiando las variables de sacar dinero e incluso pillar vivienda en el extranjero.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que a día de hoy aún no me planteo salir de España, sin embargo sí que pienso sacar parte de mis ahorros sí o sí por lo que pueda pasar y así adelantar faena.
> 
> Sí que es verdad, y dejándome de tópicos progres para sucnors... Me gustaría ir a un sitio donde físicamente pueda pasar medio desapercibido, a menos que por cosas del destino me junte con una japonesita que me haga cambiar de opinión o algo similar. No conviene llamar mucho la atención.



Bariloche(Argentina) En teoría ahí estuvo Hitler según algunas teorías.....


----------



## lostsoul242 (1 May 2020)

Los que decis Alemania sabeis que sereis tratados como turcos y puestos a trabajar con ellos en la misma categoria o pensais que os consideraran jeuropeos areostaticos?

Todo el mundo , sobre todo si es joven , tiende a idealizar a Alemania hasta que va alli y se da cuenta de que es un puto estercolero clasista lleno de moros , turcos y arabes . La mayoria de mis amigos y familiares que fueron alli volvieron en menos de 1 año .


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (1 May 2020)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Turkmenistán o Bielorrusia son las únicas opciones de momento.
> 
> Si alguien conoce otros países que no estén bajo la nueva dictadura sanitaria globalista, que los vaya poniendo por aquí.



Cabo Verde, cada año en una Isla


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Esa opción la pensé hace tiempo, pero es demasiado dinero. Además tengo entendido que mucha gente de Andorra tiene la sensación de claustrofobia pues en un país diminuto rodeado de montañas.
> 
> Hace años estuve en Andorra de visita y me gustó, además es de lo más próximo que hay a España, el problema es que para vivir allí, ese tipo de inversiones solo las puede hacer gente rica o con bastante nivel adquisitivo, esto no significa que me considere pobre, pero sí de clase media.
> 
> Por otra parte comprendo esa manera de pensar, al ser un país diminuto solo aceptan a gente de un nivel adquisitivo alto, haciendo así del país un lugar exclusivo de gente que aporte riqueza, y de paso alejando a la posible chusma que pueda entrar.



Cuéntanos más de Andorra..... Al que te contesta lo tengo ignorado, alguna liaría y ahí va a seguir


----------



## Play_91 (1 May 2020)

Serías un inmigrante, hay mucha gente que se quiere largar y despreciaba a los inmigrantes. ¿Ahora quiere ser uno de ellos? pues no.


----------



## Wamba (1 May 2020)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Yo en cuanto sea posible, a los states, me comen las pelotas los medios de comunicación largando a todas horas mierda de EEUU.
> Solo una cosa os digo... Cuantas casas unifamiliares allí están cerradas por muros? Da que pensar...



El poder pegar un tiro a todo el que entre a tu parcela ayuda.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Fijas, no de millonario, pero tampoco mileurista, más ahorros de unos cuantos años, con los ahorros compraría casa, apartamento, o lo que fuese al contado. Luego tengo un colchón de bienes de la familia, que en un momento dado, lo vendería y serían otros +-60k, disponibles


----------



## _______ (1 May 2020)

en europa irlanda portugal suiza polonia.... pero todos estaran jodidos

si se tienen cojones de verdad hay que ir al este, nada de remilgos, es que alli no hay tanta kalidal de vidah...

TENED CLARA UNA COSA, OCCIDENTE SE VA POR EL RETRETE Y EL ESTE EMERGERA, EL PODER SE ESTA CAMBIANDO

Yo probablemente acabe en India


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

Hay que perfilar más: edad, si es para trabajar o rentear, nivel de idiomas...
Coincido con lo de la claustrofobia: la notas en Andorra y en cualquier isla ...salgo que seas de una pasta especial.


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

Vaya tarado el de las etiquetas, es que me descojono. No me llama follaperros el muy hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hay que perfilar más: edad, si es para trabajar o rentear, nivel de idiomas...
> Coincido con lo de la claustrofobia: la notas en Andorra y en cualquier isla ...salgo que seas de una pasta especial.



Espera que te doy también el nro de DNI, o es que te quieres venir conmigo y me tanteas? 
Sorry que dije hilo serio y no quiero que se desmadre.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hay que perfilar más: edad, si es para trabajar o rentear, nivel de idiomas...
> Coincido con lo de la claustrofobia: la notas en Andorra y en cualquier isla ...salgo que seas de una pasta especial.



yo no he sentido nunca claustrofobia en ninguna isla y en Andorra si. Estar metido en un cajón rodeado de montañas que no te dejan ver nada es agobiante ..... si no fuera por eso quizás me hubiera ido ya a vivir ahí


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Espera que te doy también el nro de DNI, o es que te quieres venir conmigo y me tanteas?
> Sorry que dije hilo serio y no quiero que se desmadre.



Estoy superabierta a ofertas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo no he sentido nunca claustrofobia en ninguna isla y en Andorra si. Estar metido en un cajón rodeado de montañas que no te dejan ver nada es agobiante ..... si no fuera por eso quizás me hubiera ido ya a vivir ahí



Además el perfil profesional que tengas ya te limita mucho...esa es la ventaja del yayo europedo que iba a carbonizarse al sol alicantino.
Es verdad: poder decir ahora cojo el coche y me hago quinientos kilómetros en cualquier dirección sin ninguna cortapisa es un lujazo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Potenciate en algo. Así no tienes nada.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Además el perfil profesional que tengas ya te limita mucho...esa es la ventaja del yayo europedo que iba a carbonizarse al sol alicantino.
> Es verdad: poder decir ahora cojo el coche y me hago quinientos kilómetros en cualquier dirección sin ninguna cortapisa es un lujazo.



bueno, poder puedes...... por Francia subiendo por una carretera versión lagos de Covadonga y por España comiendote las retenciones de frontera...


----------



## Rexter (2 May 2020)

También es importante la empresa en la que uno esté, las posibilidades de movilidad geográfica que le den.

Si estás en una multinacional con posibilidades de traslado ya lo tienes casi todo hecho en caso de querer irte.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

....potenciate en algo que tenga salida fuera. En principio parece un recorrido pelín disperso. Quizá lo de personal de aeropuerto o sanitario...y el inglés intenta zambullirte.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

De vacaciones recomendable total, pero para vivir no me gusta, las carreteras son de espanto, todo es muy muy caro.
Estuve un verano y para vacaciones, es un lugar espectacular, como pocos he visitado, para perderte en mitad de la montaña en una cabaña. Pero hazte 30 kms y tarda una hora o más para recorrerlos, definitivamente no. A mi al menos no me sirve.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Entonces si el inglés lo tienes potable, mira irte a Irlanda por ejemplo.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Suiza me recuerda a Noruega todo es carísimo, no soy millonario, lo siento por @sepultada en guano


----------



## Veloc (2 May 2020)

Como gallego al tener a Portugal cerca, hago bastantes escapadas y tengo muy buena impresión del país, coste de la vida, gastronomía, clima, humilidad y amabilidad de sus gentes y tienen una forma de pensar bastante peculiar y yo diría que más conservadores que los españoles. Como gallego me resulta muy fácil comprendrenderles en casi todo lo que dicen. Están gobernados por la izquierda pero nada que ver con el sistema podemita bolivariano español que tenemos que sufrir por estos lares. Ah, y son muy patriotas. Eso sí, sus sueldos son muy bajos y la intervención que hizo allí la troika fue muy dura.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Mejor la parte de Francia cercana a Suiza. Preciosa, prospera y más barata. Buen aeropuerto en Lyon.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Mejor la parte de Francia cercana a Suiza. Preciosa, prospera y más barata. Buen aeropuerto en Lyon.



Francia es un infierno fiscal, los gabachos con pasta se piran todos a Belgica. Para eso te quedas en Ejpain


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Francia es un infierno fiscal, los gabachos con pasta se piran todos a Belgica. Para eso te quedas en Ejpain



Uff Bélgica..? Tiene Tintín y algunas ciudades bonitas, indiscutiblemente, pero...no sé, transmite un rollo tipo Toledo Norte versión europea...


----------



## cancar (2 May 2020)

Te interesa ir a algún país más barato que España para maximizar esos dineros. Hispanoamerica es una buena opción si sabes montártelo allí y estas dispuesto a vivir con una mayor inseguridad que aqui y sin poder pisar la calle (salvo excepciones).La vida es muy diferente en estos paises aunque compartamos cultura. República Dominicana tiene un programa para gente que vive de las rentas que te sirve para que te den la nacionalidad al cabo de un par de años , tiene unas playas muy bonitas y una comunidad española muy bien colocada.En Colombia también puedes conseguir vivir bien si te lo sabes montar bien y puedes acostumbrarte a vivir con la inseguridad de ese país. Además consigues la residencia permanente fácil y al cabo de 2-3 años te dan su pasaporte. En Panama más o menos lo mismo que Colombia o RD pero con dólar y con mayor seguridad. También te dan la nacionalidad rapidísimo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Uff Bélgica..? Tiene Tintín y algunas ciudades bonitas, indiscutiblemente, pero...no sé, transmite un rollo tipo Toledo Norte versión europea...



como país no está mal, ahora ,las movidas entre flamencos y valones dejan a los independentismos patrios a ¡nivel de discusion de niños


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> como país no está mal, ahora ,las movidas entre flamencos y valones dejan a los independentismos patrios a ¡nivel de discusion de niños



Lo que si da Bélgica una impresión pelín siniestra, algo que también da Austria un poco.
No quito que tengan no se cuánta renta per capita o bonitos paisajes pero...son sitios que tienen un claro puntito Sra. Roper.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo que si da Bélgica una impresión pelín siniestra, algo que también da Austria un poco.
> No quito que tengan no se cuánta renta per capita o bonitos paisajes pero...son sitios que tienen un claro puntito Sra. Roper.



a mi los centroeuropeos no me gustan. Ninguno


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 May 2020)

Ya hay hilo abierto en "Expatriados", pero contesto aquí

La opción más sencilla: Portugal

De todos modos, habría que crear un hilo de "Oportunidades laborales en el extranjero", o algo así. Lo mejor sería que lo abriera @calopez 

@Jeenyus @Galvani @desev @perrosno @Andrés Hurtado @urbi et orbi @ProgreSapiens @vayaquesi @Hiperbóreo @workforfood


----------



## Not Sure (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Caribe mexicano sin ningún tipo de dudas. Varios vuelos directos a Madrid, clima de la leche, buenos precios todavía para comprar propiedades que puedes alquilar cuando estés en España, seguridad jurídica, barato en términos generales para rentas de Hezpaña, creciendo un 10-15% anual, pasaporte mexicano a los 2 años de residente por ser español y que permite doble nacionalidad, totalmente seguro para extranjeros, con flujo constante de chortinas turistas y con todo tipo de deportes acuáticos rollo kite, buceo o fiestas en la playa. Infinitamente más libre que Hezpaña: si la lías siempre puedes escaparte sobornando.



Victor Chanov dijo:


> La opción más sencilla: Portugal



EDIT: si vais a PORTUGAL que no se os olvide haceros Residente Nao Habitual para pagar un 20% de impuestos durante 10 años. De nada.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Ya hay hilo abierto en "Expatriados", pero contesto aquí
> 
> La opción más sencilla: Portugal
> 
> ...



Pues hágase, créese, si lo considera oportuno el lidl 

He investigado un poco por internet y lo complicado es conseguir el permiso de residencia, nacionalidad, mucho papeleo, o gran inversión para ser admitido en el caso de no trabajar, jubilados y similares. Papeleo importante en cualquier caso.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Con pasta eres bien recibido en cualquier sitio, incluso en Mónaco


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Klaudia Klaudenson dijo:


> Caribe mexicano sin ningún tipo de dudas. Varios vuelos directos a Madrid, clima de la leche, buenos precios todavía para comprar propiedades que puedes alquilar cuando estés en España, seguridad jurídica, barato en términos generales para rentas de Hezpaña, creciendo un 10-15% anual, pasaporte mexicano a los 2 años de residente por ser español y que permite doble nacionalidad, totalmente seguro para extranjeros, con flujo constante de chortinas turistas y con todo tipo de deportes acuáticos rollo kite, buceo o fiestas en la playa. Infinitamente más libre que Hezpaña: si la lías siempre puedes escaparte sobornando.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: si vais a PORTUGAL que no se os olvide haceros Residente Nao Habitual para pagar un 20% de impuestos durante 10 años. De nada.



¿Alguna zona en particular?


----------



## melf (2 May 2020)

Como ya te han dicho Nueva Zelanda esta bien

Aqui puedes consultar las diferentes opciones que hay y que es lo que necesitas para cada una.

New Zealand visas | Immigration New Zealand


----------



## vayaquesi (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Cuéntanos más de Andorra..... Al que te contesta lo tengo ignorado, alguna liaría y ahí va a seguir



Mirando rápido por google, me encuentro esto:

"En términos generales, las residencias en Andorra no lucrativas (residencia pasiva o sin trabajo en Andorra) están destinadas a personas físicas no andorranas y que establecen su residencia principal y a todos los efectos en Andorra durante al menos, 90 días por año natural. Además, se conceden por un período de 1 año y se renuevan a fecha de vencimiento por los siguientes períodos: 3 años + 3 años + 10 años (en el caso de las nacionalidades española, portuguesa y francesa, tienen un acuerdo especial).

Solicitan la siguiente documentación y trámites:


Historial impecable y no poseer antecedentes penales.
Pasaporte y certificado civil.
*Documento bancario que acredite la fianza de 50.000 € depositada en el INAF (Instituto Nacional de Finanzas), y, además, de tener personas a cargo, se han de depositar 10.000 € por cada persona.*
Originales de contratos de compra o alquiler de una propiedad en Andorra.
Justificantes de seguro de invalidez, enfermedad y jubilación (en caso de tener más de 60 años, únicamente es necesario el justificante de seguro de enfermedad).
Pasar una revisión médica realizada por el departamento médico de Inmigración de Andorra.
*Demostrar solvencia económica: probar que se disponen de ingresos superiores al 300% del salario mínimo de Andorra (más un 100% de suplemento por cada miembro a cargo).*
*Obligación de invertir 400.000 € en Andorra. Como parte del proceso de aplicación, esta inversión se puede hacer en propiedades inmobiliarias en Andorra, depósito bancario, inversión en una empresa andorrana, o en forma de depósito sin intereses en el INAF (Instituto Nacional de Finanzas). Este último requerimiento no es obligatorio para las autorizaciones de solicitantes activos en deportes, arte o investigación y desarrollo.*"

Fuente, y más información, en esta página: Información para residir en Andorra: trámites y más | Andorra Sotheby’s Realty


----------



## McNulty (2 May 2020)

Un poco absurdo lo tuyo. De momento España es de los mejores países para vivir sin trabajar. Buen clima, buenas infraestructuras, coste de productos básicos razonable, fiesta, putas y droga toda la que quieras.

Quizá lo único malo de españa sean los españoles y como se organizan, y que siempre están como encabronados y guerreando entre ellos. Pero siendo un poco cínico se lleva bien eso y hasta te ríes de como somos.

Irte a vivir a Noruega por voluntad propia es un poco de virginfracaloser. Allí te mueres del asco todo el día encerrado sin ver el sol. Y los escandinavos son como son, gente hiperindividualista que no hace vida social apenas. Además de pagar precios absurdos por alimentos básicos, e impuestos hasta por respirar. No hay por donde cogerlo. Si me dices que vas a ir de remero para aumentar tu nivel de vida, se entiende, pero sin necesidad de trabajar es tontería irse a países ricos. Mejor vete a Colombia o a Brasil, y allí te hartas a follar y a comer por cuatro duros. Lo malo? Que en determinadas zonas te pueden cortar la cabeza y secuestrarte si se enteran que manejas mucha pasta.


----------



## Viviendo (2 May 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Un poco absurdo lo tuyo. De momento España es de los mejores países para vivir sin trabajar. Buen clima, buenas infraestructuras, coste de productos básicos razonable, fiesta, putas y droga toda la que quieras.
> 
> Quizá lo único malo de españa sean los españoles y como se organizan, y que siempre están como encabronados y guerreando entre ellos. Pero siendo un poco cínico se lleva bien eso y hasta te ríes de como somos.
> 
> Irte a vivir a Noruega por voluntad propia es un poco de virginfracaloser. Allí te mueres del asco todo el día encerrado sin ver el sol. Y los escandinavos son como son, gente hiperindividualista que no hace vida social apenas. Además de pagar precios absurdos por alimentos básicos, e impuestos hasta por respirar. No hay por donde cogerlo. Si me dices que vas a ir de remero para aumentar tu nivel de vida, se entiende, pero sin necesidad de trabajar es tontería irse a países ricos. Mejor vete a Colombia o a Brasil, y allí te hartas a follar y a comer por cuatro duros. Lo malo? Que en determinadas zonas te pueden cortar la cabeza y secuestrarte si se enteran que manejas mucha pasta.



El problema es para los que no son cinicos, que la cantidad de sicopatas e hijoputismo no les deja ser realmente felices y no se acabara nunca puesto que a muchos les conviene, ya lo dijo ZP

En Brasil o Colombia hay zonas muy seguras, tanto o mas que zonas buenas españolas aunque hay que pagarlas pero parece que el OP va bien cubierto, el tema es que no le veo el caracter aventurero necesario para esos lugares. Un estrato 5-6 colombiano o brasileño donde todo el mundo tiene dinero es mas seguro que una ciudad media española


----------



## melch (2 May 2020)

magadan, Rusia


----------



## albus (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Cuéntanos más, si no a mi, lo mismo le vale a algún otro compañero



Una zona sin "riesgo", en un futuro cercano podría convertirse en una zona de riesgo, pero seria básicamente estar como en España, y si no te hace falta generar dinero, como bien te dicen otros foreros, mejor quedarse en España, si lo que realmente tienes miedo a que el estado te quite el dinero, dependiendo del dinero que tengas, lo mejor seria ir a un país donde puedas comprar la residencia (tema pasaporte es aparte) y depositar allí tu dinero.

Una zona con "riesgo" mas que una sola zona, son muchas y muy distintas dependiendo del país que se elija. Existen distintos tipos de riesgo como el de la inseguridad personal, la inseguridad legal, la inseguridad económica o la inseguridad mental.
Por ejemplo yo me enfrento a la inseguridad mental, al tener que adaptarme al alfabeto devangari y tener que estudiar 2 idiomas como el nepalí y el indio( en indio no me entero una puta mierda). También hay problemas de inseguridad personal y legal.
Pero lo mas importante para mi de allí es que son hombres libres con todo lo bueno y malo que eso conlleva, pues si eres un trabajador seras un esclavo platoarrozista(a diferencia del cuencoarrozismo, ellos comen en platos, a mano descubierta), pero un platoarrozista tiene muy fácil poder crear riqueza por si mismo, ya que el gobierno interviene lo mínimo y de forma irrisoria y sin control ninguno.


Pero según mi criterio, lo mejor y mas recomendable es quedarte en España, cuando habrán las fronteras te vas de vacaciones al caribe o a la polinesia, o a los himalayas ( yo te hago un tour a medida) para desconectar de la locura del confinamiento.


----------



## AH1N1 (2 May 2020)

Venezuela


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 May 2020)

En breve pretendo hacer eso tambien pero me temo que aqui ya nos ha pillado guanazo irreversible. Yo me queria ir con algo de rentas y aparte trabajar online, con ambas cosas viviria normal.
Como ya te han dicho, Nueva Zelanda, era una opcion que yo barajaba pues conoci a alguien que todos los años iba y prtendia irse definitivamente en cuanto sus hijos fueran un poco mas independientes.
Alli los impuestos son bajisimos. 

No descartes Eslovenia, Croacia, Montenegro, Bosnia....Preciosa la zona, barata y sin moronegrada, feminazismo ni mierdas progres. Lo malo el idioma pero si no necesitas trabajar echale un par de horillas diarias a estudiar.


Me sorprende la cantidad de gente que te habla de trabajo cuando lo primero que nombras es que no lo necesitas. Tanto cuesta leerse el hilo?  para quedarse en el titular no es mejor estar en twitter?


----------



## Shy (2 May 2020)

Si te mola lo tranquilo, la naturaleza, la vida al aire libre y no necesitas mucha gente alrededor, Camboya, es como Tailandia hace 15 años. 

En Indonesia hay un montón de islas donde se vive de puta madre por poco dinero.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Mirando rápido por google, me encuentro esto:
> 
> "En términos generales, las residencias en Andorra no lucrativas (residencia pasiva o sin trabajo en Andorra) están destinadas a personas físicas no andorranas y que establecen su residencia principal y a todos los efectos en Andorra durante al menos, 90 días por año natural. Además, se conceden por un período de 1 año y se renuevan a fecha de vencimiento por los siguientes períodos: 3 años + 3 años + 10 años (en el caso de las nacionalidades española, portuguesa y francesa, tienen un acuerdo especial).
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Un poco absurdo lo tuyo. De momento España es de los mejores países para vivir sin trabajar. Buen clima, buenas infraestructuras, coste de productos básicos razonable, fiesta, putas y droga toda la que quieras.
> 
> Quizá lo único malo de españa sean los españoles y como se organizan, y que siempre están como encabronados y guerreando entre ellos. Pero siendo un poco cínico se lleva bien eso y hasta te ríes de como somos.
> 
> Irte a vivir a Noruega por voluntad propia es un poco de virginfracaloser. Allí te mueres del asco todo el día encerrado sin ver el sol. Y los escandinavos son como son, gente hiperindividualista que no hace vida social apenas. Además de pagar precios absurdos por alimentos básicos, e impuestos hasta por respirar. No hay por donde cogerlo. Si me dices que vas a ir de remero para aumentar tu nivel de vida, se entiende, pero sin necesidad de trabajar es tontería irse a países ricos. Mejor vete a Colombia o a Brasil, y allí te hartas a follar y a comer por cuatro duros. Lo malo? Que en determinadas zonas te pueden cortar la cabeza y secuestrarte si se enteran que manejas mucha pasta.



Absurdo largarse de un país de borregos? Manejado por ignorantes?
Yo jamás he dicho a Noruega, ya he dicho varias veces que para vacaciones tiene parajes espectaculares y lo recomiendo 100%, pero vivir ni de coña, carreteras de espanto excepto cerca de Oslo y vida carísima, lo de la socialización me la pela la verdad.
Lo otro de país cortacabezas, tampoco lo valoro, rápido la peña se da cuenta que si no trabajas y vives medio bien, pasta manejas. Pero vamos, eso aquí también pasa y en unos años veremos aquí como estamos, lo mismo peor que ellos.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (2 May 2020)

De entrada, no está claro aún si nos van a dejar salir del país, y cuando nos dejarán salir.

Pero tu sal a las 20:00 a aplaudir.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> El problema es para los que no son cinicos, que la cantidad de sicopatas e hijoputismo no les deja ser realmente felices y no se acabara nunca puesto que a muchos les conviene, ya lo dijo ZP
> 
> En Brasil o Colombia hay zonas muy seguras, tanto o mas que zonas buenas españolas aunque hay que pagarlas pero parece que el OP va bien cubierto, el tema es que no le veo el caracter aventurero necesario para esos lugares. Un estrato 5-6 colombiano o brasileño donde todo el mundo tiene dinero es mas seguro que una ciudad media española



Aventurero soy para estar valorando largarme de aquí, otra cosa es querer tanto nivel de aventura.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> De entrada, no está claro aún si nos van a dejar salir del país, y cuando nos dejarán salir.
> 
> Pero tu sal a las 20:00 a aplaudir.



¿Yo? Lo llevas claro primohhhh. Pero ni aplausos, ni cacerolear ni nada que se vea de que palo voy.
Qué la gente está muy colgada y no quiero líos con nadie, además de que eso no sirve de nada.


----------



## Viviendo (2 May 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Si te mola lo tranquilo, la naturaleza, la vida al aire libre y no necesitas mucha gente alrededor, Camboya, es como Tailandia hace 15 años.
> 
> En Indonesia hay un montón de islas donde se vive de puta madre por poco dinero.



Tambien tengo el ojo in Indonesia para un futuro cercano, me han hablado muy bien del lugar

Camboya es de facto una colonia China, el pais ha mejorado mucho pero los chinos dominan todo, eso puede gustar o no y las camboyanas no tienen ni la belleza ni el caracter suave o sumiso de las tais, con todo a mi me gusta bastante sobre todo Siem Reap, Phnom Penh a evitar


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> En breve pretendo hacer eso tambien pero me temo que aqui ya nos ha pillado guanazo irreversible. Yo me queria ir con algo de rentas y aparte trabajar online, con ambas cosas viviria normal.
> Como ya te han dicho, Nueva Zelanda, era una opcion que yo barajaba pues conoci a alguien que todos los años iba y prtendia irse definitivamente en cuanto sus hijos fueran un poco mas independientes.
> Alli los impuestos son bajisimos.
> 
> ...



Como parece que tú como otros en el hilo, sois de los de leer y entender los hilos al 100%, me voy a extender un poco más.

Puede que lo mejor sea quedarse aquí como dicen algunos compañeros, la verdad es que hasta ahora he vivido como dios y ha dado lo mismo quien haya gobernado, son igual de inútiles pero con distinto color, desde que no veo la tv (A raiz de un programa de Gorilas en la Niebla, ya fallaba el aparato y salió volando por la ventana a mitad de un debaje hijoputisimo de esos de los suyos), también soy mucho más feliz y salvo en pequeños detalles locales o de comunidades autónomas, si lo piensas, al final la forma de gobernar y el resultado final, al ciudadano medio en poco nos afecta, salvo mentalmente, de decir mira lo que dicen o no estos hijoputas.

Por lo que ya llevo revisado en internet y algo que ha salido de aquí, lo que más complicado veo, además del idioma del país destino y adaptarte a todo desde cero, es el tema de las condiciones de entrada al país, en algunos lo veo además de inviable economicaménte, quizá un engorro en cuanto a papeleo, ya no me pilla con 20 años y eso también es un handicap. Si no, donde estaba ya, pero hace lo menos 20 años que era cuando lo tenía que haber hecho. Irte solo también es otro freno, irte con alguien y que ese alguien te apoye, te comprenda y además esté deseando hacer lo que tú, me parece que es básico también. En mi caso de momento no lo es, aunque tengo a dos amigas, que están valorando lo mismo, lo hemos hablado varias veces ya. Ambas trabajan, pero las dos por suerte en multinacional y podrían pedir destino a otro país sin problema, otra cosa es que valoraran irnos juntos. 

En cualquier caso, es una toma de contacto simplemente para ir viendo alternativas, algo así no se hace como el que cambia de camisa y habrá que ir viendo como se desarrolla todo, quizá quedarse en un país donde el guano va a ser el factor común en unos años, no sea mala alternativa si a nivel social no se descontrola. Ya se sabe el dicho "En el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el Rey".


----------



## Shy (2 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> Tambien tengo el ojo in Indonesia para un futuro cercano, me han hablado muy bien del lugar
> 
> Camboya es de facto una colonia China, el pais ha mejorado mucho pero los chinos dominan todo, eso puede gustar o no y las camboyanas no tienen ni la belleza ni el caracter suave o sumiso de las tais, con todo a mi me gusta bastante sobre todo Siem Reap, Phnom Penh a evitar



Mi ex vive en Indonesia hace varios años, habla maravillas de aquello.


----------



## patroclus (2 May 2020)

El permafrost está todo el año, sino no sería permafrost


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> El problema es para los que no son cinicos, que la cantidad de sicopatas e hijoputismo no les deja ser realmente felices y no se acabara nunca puesto que a muchos les conviene, ya lo dijo ZP
> 
> En Brasil o Colombia hay zonas muy seguras, tanto o mas que zonas buenas españolas aunque hay que pagarlas pero parece que el OP va bien cubierto, el tema es que no le veo el caracter aventurero necesario para esos lugares. Un estrato 5-6 colombiano o brasileño donde todo el mundo tiene dinero es mas seguro que una ciudad media española



Sip, de hecho en México -si, México- aunque siempre genere noticias que te ponen los pelos de punta, si no vas a las zonas conflictivas y te vas a las zonas buenas es una gozada. Hay, además un nivel económico tremendo y, cosa curiosa, es un país donde tener una formación superior sí te da ventajas laborales.
Otro factor es que cuando te vas fuera, SIEMPRE serás un extranjero, pero en México no mucho. Hay mucha gente con rasgos que podrían pasar por españoles -ya que hay muchísimo nieto de gashego-, sobre todo en las clases media y alta, y no es un país donde el origen se mire mucho.
Una conocida que tengo española se fue a vivir a Brasil hace años y dice ídem de lo mismo: los barrios de chabolas y los tiroteos son verdad, pero parte de la verdad. Aquello es casi como los USA de grande y si estás en un entorno bueno, tiene una calidad de vida tremenda: buenos trabajos, buenos hospitales... vamos lo que menos te podías esperar de letrinoamérica visto desde europa.
Son países con una dualidad tremenda.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sip, de hecho en México -si, México- aunque siempre genere noticias que te ponen los pelos de punta, si no vas a las zonas conflictivas y te vas a las zonas buenas es una gozada. Hay, además un nivel económico tremendo y, cosa curiosa, es un país donde tener una formación superior sí te da ventajas laborales.
> Otro factor es que cuando te vas fuera, SIEMPRE serás un extranjero, pero en México no mucho. Hay mucha gente con rasgos que podrían pasar por españoles -ya que hay muchísimo nieto de gashego-, sobre todo en las clases media y alta, y no es un país donde el origen se mire mucho.
> Una conocida que tengo española se fue a vivir a Brasil hace años y dice ídem de lo mismo: los barrios de chabolas y los tiroteos son verdad, pero parte de la verdad. Aquello es casi como los USA de grande y si estás en un entorno bueno, tiene una calidad de vida tremenda: buenos trabajos, buenos hospitales... vamos lo que menos te podías esperar de letrinoamérica visto desde europa.
> Son países con una dualidad tremenda.



Interesante lo de México, podría ser otra opción, ya se dijo Caribe mexicano unas cuantas páginas atrás, estoy esperando respuesta de zona en concreto.
Voy a investigar condiciones para instalarse allí.......


----------



## Jeb Stuart (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...




Sigo a youtubers por todo el mundo.

Si puedes vivir de las rentas, por lo que veo, vete a países o muy conservadores o donde se puedan comprar volutades con facilidad.

Polonia, Hungría o Rumanía son buenas opciones.

Un youtube que sigo vive en Rumanía (es rico) pero vamos, si tienes dinero, está mucho mejor que España, y que muchos países "del falso primer mundo"


----------



## Shy (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sip, de hecho en México -si, México- aunque siempre genere noticias que te ponen los pelos de punta, si no vas a las zonas conflictivas y te vas a las zonas buenas es una gozada. Hay, además un nivel económico tremendo y, cosa curiosa, es un país donde tener una formación superior sí te da ventajas laborales.
> Otro factor es que cuando te vas fuera, SIEMPRE serás un extranjero, pero en México no mucho. Hay mucha gente con rasgos que podrían pasar por españoles -ya que hay muchísimo nieto de gashego-, sobre todo en las clases media y alta, y no es un país donde el origen se mire mucho.
> Una conocida que tengo española se fue a vivir a Brasil hace años y dice ídem de lo mismo: los barrios de chabolas y los tiroteos son verdad, pero parte de la verdad. Aquello es casi como los USA de grande y si estás en un entorno bueno, tiene una calidad de vida tremenda: buenos trabajos, buenos hospitales... vamos lo que menos te podías esperar de letrinoamérica visto desde europa.
> Son países con una dualidad tremenda.



Pues dile a tu amiga la de Brasil que no se tire el rollo, conozco bien Brasil y a los brasileños, estar en un "entorno bueno" significa estar en una de las ciudades importantes confinado en la urbanización donde vives, el club donde está el gym, algunos restaurantes y el edificio del curro. Y siempre con seguridad, seguridad no como aquí, sino de gente armada con escopetas de postas en las puertas. Y cada vez que te muevas hay que hacerlo en tu propio coche (discreto) con cristales oscuros y a horas seguras. Y del Brasil profundo ni hablamos, te puede pasar cualquier cosa, literalmente, y no vas a salir ni en las estadísticas si desapareces, allí sólo viven los brasileños.

Y un detallito, la incidencia de la psicopatía en la sociedad brasileña es brutal, los integrados están en la política o en las empresas y los no integrados dando vueltas por la calle, la vida no vale una mierda y te aseguro que esto no es una forma de hablar, es lo más parecido a África que he visto. Las cifras que publica el gobierno sobre delincuencia son basura, multiplica por 3 y a lo mejor te acercas a la realidad. Mucha gente piensa que Brasil es latinoamérica y no lo es, es un submundo dentro de sudamérica, no tienen nada que ver con el resto, en el peor sentido, y el resto ya sabes como son así que te puedes imaginar lo que es aquello. Te puedo asegurar que la imagen de Brasil en el exterior (aún siendo mala) es mucho mejor de lo que realmente es. Y no es casualidad que sea así, un país lo forma su gente y es lo que es por su gente, y la cantidad de gentuza que hay en ese estercolero es para no creérselo.


----------



## _______ (2 May 2020)

Mis opciones europeas son:

Realistas: Irlanda y Portugal por idioma

Suiza Andorra: por lejanía de la borregada

Sudamérica: chile, costa rica, Uruguay, Panamá, México, Bolivia? Quizá algún día 

Conservadores: Polonia Hungría

Pero no os engañeis todo Occidente esta en decadencia


Estoy haciendo planes para pararme a India en septiembre o por ahí a mucho tardar. Vida de turista o vida de trabajo profesor. 

Suerte a los que os quedéis en este pozo infectó de mierda la necesitareis


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Interesante lo de México, podría ser otra opción, ya se dijo Caribe mexicano unas cuantas páginas atrás, estoy esperando respuesta de zona en concreto.
> Voy a investigar condiciones para instalarse allí.......



Según tengo entendido, la zona más conflictiva es el norte.
Pero incluso en la capital, si evitas las zonas malas, está muy bien.
Contaminación sí, eso es verdad. Son 25 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Viviendo (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sip, de hecho en México -si, México- aunque siempre genere noticias que te ponen los pelos de punta, si no vas a las zonas conflictivas y te vas a las zonas buenas es una gozada. Hay, además un nivel económico tremendo y, cosa curiosa, es un país donde tener una formación superior sí te da ventajas laborales.
> Otro factor es que cuando te vas fuera, SIEMPRE serás un extranjero, pero en México no mucho. Hay mucha gente con rasgos que podrían pasar por españoles -ya que hay muchísimo nieto de gashego-, sobre todo en las clases media y alta, y no es un país donde el origen se mire mucho.
> Una conocida que tengo española se fue a vivir a Brasil hace años y dice ídem de lo mismo: los barrios de chabolas y los tiroteos son verdad, pero parte de la verdad. Aquello es casi como los USA de grande y si estás en un entorno bueno, tiene una calidad de vida tremenda: buenos trabajos, buenos hospitales... vamos lo que menos te podías esperar de letrinoamérica visto desde europa.
> Son países con una dualidad tremenda.



A mi me gusta ser siempre el extranjero, recibes un trato especial y te evitas convenciones sociales y marrones locales por ser diferente, es cierto que hay que tener personalidad para vivir fuera de la manada, un toque de lobo solitario. Eso no significa que no tengas tus novias, mujer o hijos y disfrutes lo bueno que ese lugar ofrece

Es comun tener una idea preconcebida y pensar que tal pais es de una forma determinada cuando cambia mucho dependiendo de la zona donde hagas tu vida y si hablamos de paises-continentes como USA o Brasil con más razón

Las ideas preconcebidas en España de los paises no ricos son negativas, por el tipo de inmigrante que llega y por que solo aparecen en la tv cuando tienen alguna desgracia, nunca las zonas buenas ni la gente feliz ya que es conveniente que los borregos piensen que viven en el mejor lugar no vayan a pedir responsabilidades a los politicos


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Pues dile a tu amiga la de Brasil que no se tire el rollo, conozco bien Brasil y a los brasileños, estar en un "entorno bueno" significa estar en una de las ciudades importantes confinado en la urbanización donde vives, el club donde está el gym, algunos restaurantes y el edificio del curro. Y siempre con seguridad, seguridad no como aquí, sino de gente armada con escopetas de postas en las puertas. Y cada vez que te muevas hay que hacerlo en tu propio coche (discreto) con cristales oscuros y a horas seguras. Y del Brasil profundo ni hablamos, te puede pasar cualquier cosa, literalmente, y no vas a salir ni en las estadísticas si desapareces, allí sólo viven los brasileños.
> 
> Y un detallito, la incidencia de la psicopatía en la sociedad brasileña es brutal, los integrados están en la política o en las empresas y los no integrados dando vueltas por la calle, la vida no vale una mierda y te aseguro que esto no es una forma de hablar, es lo más parecido a África que he visto. Las cifras que publica el gobierno sobre delincuencia son basura, multiplica por 3 y a lo mejor te acercas a la realidad. Mucha gente piensa que Brasil es latinoamérica y no lo es, es un submundo dentro de sudamérica, no tienen nada que ver con el resto, en el peor sentido, y el resto ya sabes como son así que te puedes imaginar lo que es aquello. Te puedo asegurar que la imagen de Brasil en el exterior (aún siendo mala) es mucho mejor de lo que realmente es. Y no es casualidad que sea, un país lo forma su gente y es lo que es por su gente, y la cantidad de gentuza que hay en ese estercolero es para no creérselo.



A mí lo que me diga mi amiga, como tú comprenderás, ni me quita el sueño ni lo voy a someter a un tribunal de oposiciones.
Es simplemente su visión.
Y si ella está allí y vive de puta madre con un trabajo bueno y demás, pues que le aproveche.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Viviendo dijo:


> A mi me gusta ser siempre el extranjero, recibes un trato especial y te evitas convenciones sociales y marrones locales por ser diferente, es cierto que hay que tener personalidad para vivir fuera de la manada, un toque de lobo solitario. Eso no significa que no tengas tus novias, mujer o hijos y disfrutes lo bueno que ese lugar ofrece
> 
> Es comun tener una idea preconcebida y pensar que tal pais es de una forma determinada cuando cambia mucho dependiendo de la zona donde hagas tu vida y si hablamos de paises-continentes como USA o Brasil con más razón
> 
> Las ideas preconcebidas en España de los paises no ricos son negativas, por el tipo de inmigrante que llega y por que solo aparecen en la tv cuando tienen alguna desgracia, nunca las zonas buenas ni la gente feliz ya que es conveniente que los borregos piensen que viven en el mejor lugar no vayan a pedir responsabilidades a los politicos



Si.
La verdad es que ser "de fuera" es bueno casi siempre.
Sobre todo para ti.
No tienes un trasfondo que te condicione, tomas del país lo que quieras sin compartir determinados prejuicios y además todo es nuevo.
Otra cosa es irse con una mano por delante y otra por detrás a limpiar mierda, pero damos por hecho que hablamos de ir en otro plan.


----------



## Shy (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A mí lo que me diga mi amiga, como tú comprenderás, ni me quita el sueño ni lo voy a someter a un tribunal de oposiciones.
> Es simplemente su visión.
> Y si ella está allí y vive de puta madre con un trabajo bueno y demás, pues que le aproveche.



A mí me la pela si te quita el sueño o no, esa no es la cuestión, el tema es que "la visión de tu amiga" es una puta mierda, allí, como en todas partes, el que no se consuela es porque no quiere. El problema de esos que se consuelan es que como no tienen ni la madurez ni la humildad para reconocer que la cagaron yéndose a ciertos sitios y transmiten una imagen distorsionada de la realidad de algunos países que puede influir en los incautos. Y el problema es que otros, como tú o como los que hacen esos programitas de Gilipollas por el Mundo les hacéis de altavoz.

La realidad es que no te estoy escribiendo a ti, estoy escribiendo a cualquiera que pueda leer esto menos a ti, para que si se le pasa por la cabeza irse a vivir a aquel estercolero se lo piense 2 veces.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Mis opciones europeas son:
> 
> Realistas: Irlanda y Portugal por idioma
> 
> ...



Eso te iba a decir.
Hungría tiene un aire inequívoco España años 60 y, no sé, me dio la impresión de que es un lugar un poco hosco -algo así como Chequia- pese a que es de esos sitios que están abriéndose al turismo y son, por lo tanto, corteses a primera vista.
Irlanda y Portugal siguen siendo UE.
Portugal -donde por ejemplo, se paga una barbaridad de impuestos al comprar un coche- lo mejor que tiene es ser un lugar apacible, sus ventajas son sobre todo cualitativas. Tiene poca delincuencia, y aunque tenga sus propios follones, todo parece ser pacífico y tranquilo, entre otras cosas porque la vida política es mucho, mucho más respetuosa y la cohesión nacional es muy alta. Los salarios son bajos, pero hay trabajo. La gente es poco intrusiva, amable y discreta, y no es antipática con los extranjeros. Pero, aunque no es probable, porque su _especificidad _sociológica y mental es muy fuerte, puede siempre puede evolucionar a peor y transformarse en una España-2 en 10 o 15 años.
Supongo que con Irlanda podría pasar igual, son, a fin de cuentas, paises UE.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

Shy dijo:


> A mí me la pela si te quita el sueño o no, esa no es la cuestión, el tema es que "la visión de tu amiga" es una puta mierda, allí, como en todas partes, el que no se consuela es porque no quiere. El problema de esos que se consuelan es que como no tienen ni la madurez ni la humildad para reconocer que la cagaron yéndose a ciertos sitios transmiten una imagen distorsionada de la realidad de algunos países que puede influir en los incautos. Y el problema es que otros, como tú o como los que hacen esos programitas de Gilipollas por el Mundo les hacéis de altavoz.
> 
> La realidad es que no te estoy escribiendo a ti, estoy escribiendo a cualquiera que pueda leer esto menos a ti, para que si se le pasa por la cabeza irse a vivir a aquel estercolero se lo piense 2 veces.



Jaja, a ti lo que te quita el sueño es ver alguien que se haya ido allí y le haya ido bien.
Pues no sé, a lo mejor ella vino a parar al Sotogrande brasileiro y tu acabaste en la Cañada Real de allá. Qué quieres que te diga, si me la pela muito muitíssimo.


----------



## Shy (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jaja, a ti lo que te quita el sueño es ver alguien que se haya ido allí y le haya ido bien.
> Pues no sé, a lo mejor ella vino a parar al Sotogrande brasileiro y tu acabaste en la Cañada Real de allá. Qué quieres que te diga, si me la pela muito muitíssimo.



Sotogrande es un sitio donde puedes dejar la puerta de la casa abierta todo el día, donde puedes sacar al perro a pasear a cualquier hora, o la bici e irte al puerto, o el coche y darte una vuelta por Marbella a las 3 de la mañana o a la hora que se te ponga en los cojones que no te va a pasar nada. Eso, en Brasil no existe, payasa. Fíjate que estas hablando con uno que conoce Brasil y mira que puta casualidad que Sotogrande también , y no de oídas como tú.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 May 2020)

Irse a un pais pobre a "vivir barato, vivir bien" me parece estupido, porque donde hay hambre eres una presa a seguir. Vivir con la puta angustia a ver quien te roba, te engaña o te chantajea no es vivir bien. Y limitarte a una zona para salir y aun asi ir con miedo, no es vivir, es seguir vivo y ya.

Y sobre España, vale que si no necesitas currar vives bien. Pero y el dia a dia? Te imaginas una vida tranquila...irte a un pueblo tranquilo con servicios cerca...ok, genial...apetece socializar, y da pena/espanto ver que por tomarte una simple caña con recien conocidos en la zona ya hace que te vuelvas para casa con la sensacion de que te estan insultando a todas horas. Todo esta tan politizado ya que es imposible mantener una conversacion normal sin ver enseguida de que cuerda va cada uno. Si vemos la estadistica de cuanta gente vive del Estado (del dinero del que rema) es muy probable que quien conozcas viva chupando de la teta, y si no un familiar. Mucho paniaguado que soltara sus mantras de siempre. Y no solo los que viven directamente chupando de la teta, hay empresas que tienen como cliente al Ayto de turno. Yo ya hice 3 intentos de vivir en un pueblecito, tela la de gente que vivia sin dar ni palo, hasta tuve un vecino exyonki al que con 40 años ya le habian dado paguita vitalicia por lo bien que lo habia hecho, y cada vez que me veia decia que nunca salia, que curraba muchoooo  hijoputa yo si necesito costearme la existencia

Otro tema, si te asaltan en casa, te okupan, te roban, te estafan...no pasa nada. Y a nada que te muevas un poco, da la sensacion de tener que estar sujetandote el bolsillo a todas horas, a ver hoy quien intenta colartela. Y con el guano que viene se acentuara mas todo, y como nunca les pasa nada, es vivir en modo alerta todo el puto dia, desgasta. 
Este pais mina la moral si no chupas del Estado


----------



## singermorning (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Si lo que cuentas es verdad, ya lo habrias hecho... saludos desde otro hemisferio bajo la Commonwealth, donde no te esperamos


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Y quién te dice que te van a dejar huir del país?
> 
> *Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS*


----------



## ValPPCC (2 May 2020)

Que hace este hilo en bolsa y inversiones?
A guarderia


----------



## racional (2 May 2020)

Si no necesitas trabajar, no veo que necesidad tienes de ir a ningún sitio. Si te da igual.


----------



## singermorning (2 May 2020)

Las noruegas?... acabas de llegar, las noruegas son lo peor... por cierto, si, el alcohol y el tabaco esta bien carito por el impuestazo (por que no cuentas el nombre de los establecimientos donde comrpas alcohol?; no la cerveza de los kiwis etc no es alcohol de verdad....)
Yo me fui de ese pais tras varios anyos porque... no era para mi. Eso si, yo me fui alli cuando gente como tu ni se planteaba salir de su nido, y lo abandone cuando algunos mas desde espana empezaban a interesarse. Vete con cuidado....


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 May 2020)

Parte italiana de Suiza: tranquilidad, seguridad, buena economía, cultura e idioma casi españoles, clima mediterráneo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2020)

Pues, hombre, yo buscaría empresas cercanas a la agricltura ecológica (productos de alta calidad y que quieran vender fuera) y me postularía a ver si sale algo como si no hubiera mañana. Empresas de arándanos, castañas, miel, conservas artesanas, etc. Y miraría de preparar opos a Secundaria si tienes el máster.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Parte italiana de Suiza: tranquilidad, seguridad, buena economía, cultura e idioma casi españoles, clima mediterráneo.



Y precios y coste de vida en consonancia. 2 mil euros en alquiler tranquilamente.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y precios y coste de vida en consonancia. 2 mil euros en alquiler tranquilamente.



No, hombre... es la zona más barata de Suiza. Por menos de mil francos (990 euros) hay apartamentos en condiciones. 
Apartment for rent in Lugano | homegate.ch


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


>



Cada día tengo más claro que vende socialismo de contrabando.

Me encanta eso de "territorios sometidos al Estado español" y convertir a Cataluña en una persona. España es una cloaca, pero Cataluña o el País Vasco, las sociedades más putrefactas de España, no le preocupan. Tremendo.

Las burradas analfahistóricas y el leyendanegrismo dan vergüenza ajena.

Su desconocimiento de cuántas horas se dan en español, que no castellano, en institutos biligües, es putapénica.

Pero ya se vio vuestro conocimiento pueril de la Historia con las chorradas de los fueros, el derecho medieval y el "románico popular" construido por obispos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> No, hombre... es la zona más barata de Suiza. Por menos de mil francos (990 euros) hay apartamentos en condiciones.
> Apartment for rent in Lugano | homegate.ch



El zulo de 25 metros cuadrados. Piso de 60 a 80, no lo veo por menos de 1250 chufis.

Es más barato que otras partes de Suiza, eso sí.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El zulo de 25 metros cuadrados. Piso de 60 a 80, no lo veo por menos de 1250 chufis.
> 
> Es más barato que otras partes de Suiza, eso sí.



El anterior enlace solo mostraba los de Lugano, que es la ciudad principal de la región. Si busco en toda la región apartamentos de más de 80 m2 por menos de 1000 francos, me salen 84 pisos solo en esta página. Ten en cuenta que es una región poco habitada: 350,000 habitantes.

Acquistare & Affittare Immobili nella tua regione | tutti.ch


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 May 2020)

Pvto Biruelo.


----------



## unedfederico (2 May 2020)

Yo he estado en Japón y no lo recomiendo, Asia es un continente a evitar.


----------



## boyra (2 May 2020)

Yo te recomendo la costanera de Encarnacion en Paraguay...por muchos motivos


----------



## _______ (2 May 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Irse a un pais pobre a "vivir barato, vivir bien" me parece estupido, porque donde hay hambre eres una presa a seguir. Vivir con la puta angustia a ver quien te roba, te engaña o te chantajea no es vivir bien. Y limitarte a una zona para salir y aun asi ir con miedo, no es vivir, es seguir vivo y ya.
> 
> Y sobre España, vale que si no necesitas currar vives bien. Pero y el dia a dia? Te imaginas una vida tranquila...irte a un pueblo tranquilo con servicios cerca...ok, genial...apetece socializar, y da pena/espanto ver que por tomarte una simple caña con recien conocidos en la zona ya hace que te vuelvas para casa con la sensacion de que te estan insultando a todas horas. Todo esta tan politizado ya que es imposible mantener una conversacion normal sin ver enseguida de que cuerda va cada uno. Si vemos la estadistica de cuanta gente vive del Estado (del dinero del que rema) es muy probable que quien conozcas viva chupando de la teta, y si no un familiar. Mucho paniaguado que soltara sus mantras de siempre. Y no solo los que viven directamente chupando de la teta, hay empresas que tienen como cliente al Ayto de turno. Yo ya hice 3 intentos de vivir en un pueblecito, tela la de gente que vivia sin dar ni palo, hasta tuve un vecino exyonki al que con 40 años ya le habian dado paguita vitalicia por lo bien que lo habia hecho, y cada vez que me veia decia que nunca salia, que curraba muchoooo  hijoputa yo si necesito costearme la existencia
> 
> ...



Y si chupas del Estado también mina la moral porque o te anestesias el cerebro y te vuelves un robot sin dignidad o bien no podrás ejercer prácticamente en ningún puesto por tu libertad y dignidad


----------



## _______ (2 May 2020)

Me buscare un trabajo o me iré con la novia tu tranquilo. Tu quédate aqui


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Parte italiana de Suiza: tranquilidad, seguridad, buena economía, cultura e idioma casi españoles, clima mediterráneo.



Al ladito de Milano con todos sus contagiados?


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 May 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Al ladito de Milano con todos sus contagiados?



ah, es verdad, porque en españa no hay casos y tal... y no somos el país con más infectados del mundo tampoco.


----------



## Josebs (2 May 2020)

Klaudia Klaudenson dijo:


> Caribe mexicano sin ningún tipo de dudas. Varios vuelos directos a Madrid, clima de la leche, buenos precios todavía para comprar propiedades que puedes alquilar cuando estés en España, seguridad jurídica, barato en términos generales para rentas de Hezpaña, creciendo un 10-15% anual, pasaporte mexicano a los 2 años de residente por ser español y que permite doble nacionalidad, totalmente seguro para extranjeros, con flujo constante de chortinas turistas y con todo tipo de deportes acuáticos rollo kite, buceo o fiestas en la playa. Infinitamente más libre que Hezpaña: si la lías siempre puedes escaparte sobornando.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: si vais a PORTUGAL que no se os olvide haceros Residente Nao Habitual para pagar un 20% de impuestos durante 10 años. De nada.



Ya se lo han cargado eso...demasiado bonito...


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 May 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> ah, es verdad, porque en españa no hay casos y tal... y no somos el país con más infectados del mundo tampoco.



Jiji también.


----------



## Paz Verga (2 May 2020)

A Portugal, que esta noche a las 00:00 salen del Estado de Alarma y vuelven a la normalidad.


----------



## Pepejosé (2 May 2020)

A Corea, del norte claro, allí no tienen ni un caso de covid. 

El gran líder te/os espera con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 May 2020)

boyra dijo:


> Yo te recomendo la costanera de Encarnacion en Paraguay...por muchos motivos
> Ver archivo adjunto 307827
> Ver archivo adjunto 307830



Cuentanos mas


----------



## ivanill0 (2 May 2020)

Yo si no necesitase currar, y viviera de las rentas, me iría a un país barato, si quieres tener a mano España por familia o lo que sea, tendría claro que me iria a Portugal.

Andorra tengo entendido que para vivir allí, tienes que pagar 30k de euros que se queda el estado como "depósito" hasta que te decidas irte (que se te devolvería), + la compra de una propiedad, así que aquí almenos que tengas un patrimonio muy grande y te sobre mucho la pasta... Lo descartaría.

También sitios como Tailandia y sitios paradisíacos con el que se vive estupendamente y baratísimo sin dar palo al agua también los consideraría.


----------



## boyra (2 May 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Cuentanos mas



Para empezar por un euro te dan 7.000 guaranies... y un paquete de chesterfield cuesta 5.000 guaranies, y una cerveza 3.000 gs en el chiringuito de la playa.
Con 140 € te dan al cambio un millon de guaranies, y te los echas al bolsillo y puedes aguantar perfectamente una semana saliendo, sin miedo por que si no cruzas a Argentina es mas que seguro, mas que aqui, porque esa gente protege el turismo.
Me recuerda a la torrevieja de los 90, donde el turista era bienvenido y los bares, restaurantes, discotecas estaban a disposición, y por 600 pesetas te tomabas unas cañas y unas sardinas perfectamente, y cuando te echabas un billete de 5000 ptas corrias todo el fin de semana.
El turismo esta creciendo rapido, pero con el bicho igual se frena y aun podemos disfrutar unos años mas del cambio de moneda. 
La gente es amable y te facilita la vida, la policia vive y deja vivir, aun hay discotecas que cierran a las 8 de la mañana.
Estan haciendo uno de los mayores centros comerciales de Sudamerica, creo va Zara entre otros, y el mayor parque acuatico de Sudamerica, muy parecido a lo que hicieron en Torrevieja, la pena es que Torrevieja la reventaron pero esta gente no creo sea tan inutil.
Y mas cosas que me guardo :


----------



## CaraCortada (2 May 2020)

boyra dijo:


> Para empezar por un euro te dan 7.000 guaranies... y un paquete de chesterfield cuesta 5.000 guaranies, y una cerveza 3.000 gs en el chiringuito de la playa.
> Con 140 € te dan al cambio un millon de guaranies, y te los echas al bolsillo y puedes aguantar perfectamente una semana saliendo, sin miedo por que si no cruzas a Argentina es mas que seguro, mas que aqui, porque esa gente protege el turismo.
> Me recuerda a la torrevieja de los 90, donde el turista era bienvenido y los bares, restaurantes, discotecas estaban a disposición, y por 600 pesetas te tomabas unas cañas y unas sardinas perfectamente, y cuando te echabas un billete de 5000 ptas corrias todo el fin de semana.
> El turismo esta creciendo rapido, pero con el bicho igual se frena y aun podemos disfrutar unos años mas del cambio de moneda.
> ...



No se las guarde usted si tiene tiempo en el confinamiento. Hace mucho que tengo curiosidad por ese país y en esta coyuntura cobra mas valor lo importante teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de una huida y no de un destino idílico que te lo ofrezca todo. Mas de una vez sugerí que alguien abriera un hilo sobre Paraguay en expatriados, pero nada. Reside usted allí? Sería el adecuado para abrir ese hilo.


----------



## RVR60 (2 May 2020)

al OP, sino quieres cambiar mucho de estilo de vida, Portugal o Grecia. Si no te desagrada el ambiente, Rumanía. Y si quieres cambiar radicalmente , agún país asiático con costa y buen cambio de moneda.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 May 2020)

Hablando de cambio de moneda, acabo de mirar como está el guaraní para contrastar con boyra y veo que las divisas de LA que suelo mirar han pegado todas un buen salto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Vete al Caribe, joder. Con esas condiciones. 
Cartagena, Panama, República Dominicana, Puerto Rico...


----------



## josemanuelb (2 May 2020)

Usa (Miami), Portugal o Caribe.


----------



## boyra (2 May 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> No se las guarde usted si tiene tiempo en el confinamiento. Hace mucho que tengo curiosidad por ese país y en esta coyuntura cobra mas valor lo importante teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de una huida y no de un destino idílico que te lo ofrezca todo. Mas de una vez sugerí que alguien abriera un hilo sobre Paraguay en expatriados, pero nada. Reside usted allí? Sería el adecuado para abrir ese hilo.



Realmente no resido, voy en verano que son los meses de enero febrero nuestro. Este año que viene dependo de que los vuelos se reactiven a precios razonables. Aunque conozco bastante me gusta ir a Encarnación y perder el tiempo en chiringuitos, gimnasio con vistas al mar, buenos restaurantes por 10-20€ la pareja, hoteles prime a 40€...
Invertir es jodido aunque no lo descarto, lo que tengo claro es que para tres meses de visa en vacaciones merece la pena si te lo puedes permitir, pues el invierno de aqui para mi no merece la pena.
Otra opcion seria hacerte residente alli una vez jubilado, pues si tienes pension + extraordinarios en España, preveiendo el infierno fiscal al que nos van a someter, lo mas seguro es que salgan gratis siete meses al año ; )
IVA del 10%, seguridad juridica, vigilancia por camaras y policia en todos los sitios centricos, una seguridad social razonable...es muy distinto a como lo pintan


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Si lo que cuentas es verdad, ya lo habrias hecho... saludos desde otro hemisferio bajo la Commonwealth, donde no te esperamos



Totalmente cierto, las circunstancias para haberlo hecho, se han dado hace dos años y esta pocilga, no estaba como está ahora.
No te preocupes, que no iré a ser vecino tuyo, no me interesa.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Que hace este hilo en bolsa y inversiones?
> A guarderia



¿Y tu con una multi de poco mas de 250 mensajes a que vienes? ¿A joderlo? Pues al ignore que vas majete, bye


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

Pero que dices? Mira Flightradar24, Otra cosa es que sólo puedan viajar los residentes en esos paises o por trabajo.
Pero vuelos hay, pocos pero hay.


----------



## Lt Dan (2 May 2020)

¿Por qué no te vas a vivir a un pueblo de Castilla? Tierra varonil, adusta y fría, humilde pero libre.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 May 2020)

boyra dijo:


> Realmente no resido, voy en verano que son los meses de enero febrero nuestro. Este año que viene dependo de que los vuelos se reactiven a precios razonables. Aunque conozco bastante me gusta ir a Encarnación y perder el tiempo en chiringuitos, gimnasio con vistas al mar, buenos restaurantes por 10-20€ la pareja, hoteles prime a 40€...
> Invertir es jodido aunque no lo descarto, lo que tengo claro es que para tres meses de visa en vacaciones merece la pena si te lo puedes permitir, pues el invierno de aqui para mi no merece la pena.
> Otra opcion seria hacerte residente alli una vez jubilado, pues si tienes pension + extraordinarios en España, preveiendo el infierno fiscal al que nos van a someter, lo mas seguro es que salgan gratis siete meses al año ; )
> IVA del 10%, seguridad juridica, vigilancia por camaras y policia en todos los sitios centricos, una seguridad social razonable...es muy distinto a como lo pintan



Interesante, pero vistas al mar? supongo que el mar de Paraguay. Ese sería uno de los handicaps de Py, pero como digo se trataría de una huida, también fiscal, y cuando huyes no puedes esperar tenerlo todo en destino. La playa está bien pero con esa masificación no es para mi, aparte que me gusta el mar de verdad. No obstante, la costa de brasil no está tan lejos y ese país tb tiene un cambio de moneda acongojante ahora. 

Mis planes son con vistas a jubilación pero aun me queda un trecho, aunque confio en dejar el remo antes pero ahora mismo no puedo saber cuando. Ojala no fuera un bulo lo que he leído hoy sobre medidas de jubilación anticipada de funcis para ahorrar y no tener que largar a nadie. 

Parece usted nuevo en burbuja, en ese caso bienvenido y le animo a que se prodigue sobre este tema ya que a buen seguro será del interés de cada vez mas foreros.. Tal vez le envie algún mp si no tiene inconveniente.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

boyra dijo:


> Yo te recomendo la costanera de Encarnacion en Paraguay...por muchos motivos
> Ver archivo adjunto 307827
> Ver archivo adjunto 307830



Parece interesante también


----------



## comprador de afecto (2 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> A mi me parecen Brasil y Colombia paises brutales si no necesitas trabajar, tu has ido a alguno?



Yo conozco esos dos países y me da la impresión que son los perfectos en el caso que uno no necesite trabajar.

Si necesitas trabajar es mejor Alemania y ya fuera de Europa creo que los Emiratos Arabes.


----------



## Kevinjesus (2 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Depende de ti, qué es lo que valoras en la vida? Qué te da igual? Eres un hippie que podria vivir en una isla con 1000 personas o eres un urbanita?
> 
> Yo opino que los mejores paises para vivir si necesitas trabajar son Australia y Nueva Zelanda, si no necesitas trabajar Brasil o Colombia.



Buff, Brasil o colombia? No sé, me suena mejor un Puerto Rico, Costa Rica....o las mismas Australia y Nueva Zelanda.
aunque, pensándolo mejor, si no necesitas trabajar creo que España no es mal sitio.


----------



## mad2012 (2 May 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Interesante, pero vistas al mar? supongo que el mar de Paraguay. Ese sería uno de los handicaps de Py, pero como digo se trataría de una huida, también fiscal, y cuando huyes no puedes esperar tenerlo todo en destino. La playa está bien pero con esa masificación no es para mi, aparte que me gusta el mar de verdad. No obstante, la costa de brasil no está tan lejos y ese país tb tiene un cambio de moneda acongojante ahora.
> 
> Mis planes son con vistas a jubilación pero aun me queda un trecho, aunque confio en dejar el remo antes pero ahora mismo no puedo saber cuando. Ojala no fuera un bulo lo que he leído hoy sobre medidas de jubilación anticipada de funcis para ahorrar y no tener que largar a nadie.
> 
> Parece usted nuevo en burbuja, en ese caso bienvenido y le animo a que se prodigue sobre este tema ya que a buen seguro será del interés de cada vez mas foreros.. Tal vez le envie algún mp si no tiene inconveniente.



Hay un forero que estuvo viviendo algún tiempo en Paraguay, @Macabrón. Aprovecho para saludarlo, la verdad que sus aportaciones son siempre interesantes.


----------



## perrosno (2 May 2020)

mad2012 dijo:


> Hay un forero que estuvo viviendo algún tiempo en Paraguay, @Macabrón. Aprovecho para saludarlo, la verdad que sus aportaciones son siempre interesantes.



Pues a ver que nos cuenta, en su día conocí una paraguaya que me hablaba muy bien de su país


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que vende socialismo de contrabando.
> 
> Me encanta eso de "territorios sometidos al Estado español" y convertir a Cataluña en una persona. España es una cloaca, pero Cataluña o el País Vasco, las sociedades más putrefactas de España, no le preocupan. Tremendo.
> 
> ...



Tú sigue en tu ignorancia satisfecha...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 May 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tú sigue en tu ignorancia satisfecha...



Tú sigue inventándote las cosas para vender la moto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Tú sigue inventándote las cosas para *vender *la moto.



No todo es comprar o vender... ¿sabes?
El hecho de que pienses así de alguien como yo (un don nadie) quiere decir que tú mismo te incluyes en esa dinámica y cosmovisión, quiere decir que tu mismo obras de esa manera... Quiere decir que tú sólo te mueves para comprar y vender, incluso tu alma si fuera preciso... por tanto piensas que el resto hace lo mismo.


----------



## porcospin (3 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo me la pela un poco todo, valoro estar en un país donde me sienta a gusto y me valoren como ciudadano, no en esta puta mierda de Pacoñistán.



Pues Portugal es como una provincia de España, no va a notar apenas diferencias, ni para bien ni para mal.

Si quieres diferencias pide asilo en Corea del Norte, Iran, o USA. EN la ultima seras un ciudadano paco de mierda, en las 2 primeras al menos seras el exotica con ingresos en una buena divisa.


----------



## K... (3 May 2020)

Una pregunta así de genérica es como si preguntas "busco novia, que esté buena y sea limpia y decente, ¿cual me recomiendas?"... no tiene sentido, pero además dentro de cada país es muy distinto, incluso dentro de cada provincia o distrito... es que no entiendo cómo se puede aconsejar sobre algo tan amplio.


----------



## nalal (3 May 2020)

A nivel anecdotico, un amigo de mi padre ha conseguido salir del pais, ha ido de Valencia a China, pero le ha costado 9 dias. 
Supongo que habrá llegado a Francia en coche, tren a Paris y vuelo.

Alguien más conoce ejemplos de personas que han consegudo escapar del pais en la última semana?


----------



## Rubioparade (3 May 2020)

Yo me estoy planteando lo mismo, si te gusta la montaña, nada mejor que las cordilleras germánicas, Alemania es un país de la ostia, con un gobierno estable y una población cultivada, nada que ver con lo que hay por aquí por desgracia...., yo conozco el idioma, pero con el ingles haces vida normal en cualquier ciudad alemana


----------



## perrosno (3 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Yo me estoy planteando lo mismo, si te gusta la montaña, nada mejor que las cordilleras germánicas, Alemania es un país de la ostia, con un gobierno estable y una población cultivada, nada que ver con lo que hay por aquí por desgracia...., yo conozco el idioma, pero con el ingles haces vida normal en cualquier ciudad alemana



Baviera es un pasote, la zona norte no me gusta nada. Pero no deja de ser UE, NWO en vena


----------



## nyyrikki (3 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Baviera es un pasote, la zona norte no me gusta nada. Pero no deja de ser UE, NWO en vena



la zona norte no es que tenga demasiadas posibilidades laborales. En el sur (Baviera y Baden-Württemberg) es donde esta "lo gordo". Pero con los suavos puedes tener tus cosas, no te creas. Son muy insociables. En el norte, curiosamente (y tambien en el este, y todo lo que sea ex-DDR) la gente es bastante mas sociable. 

Irse a vivir en mi opinion no deberia hacerse en funcion de paisajes o belleza de una ciudad. Busca un buen trabajo (o vete a donde puedas tener mas y mejores posibilidades laborales) y luego ya veras como va desarrollandose tu vida social. Es fundamental y poco importa lo que leas o te digan por ahi.
Los primeros anhos son sencillos, todo es nuevo, estas entretenido aprendiendolo todo (idioma supongo que tambien), luego suele haber una pequenha barrera sobre los 3 anhos integrado (3 desde que empiezas a hablar bien el idioma, entiendes los telediarios, los periodicos, sabes lo que pasa en el pais, etc....) y luego quizas 5 o asi. Superada esta ultima barrera, te quedas casi lo que quieras.

Yo cuando voy a Espanha tengo que reacostumbrarme, y con el trato con la gente me doy cuenta de que me he germanizado bastante (para mal y para bien, es lo que hay). No se si podria volverme a vivir a Espanha, pero la vida laboral no me la imagino agradable (nunca he trabajado en Espanha)
Al final te acostumbras a ser el extranjero, en Alemania eres el Espanhol, y en Espanha eres el aleman. Kundera sabia mucho del tema


----------



## perrosno (3 May 2020)

nyyrikki dijo:


> la zona norte no es que tenga demasiadas posibilidades laborales. En el sur (Baviera y Baden-Württemberg) es donde esta "lo gordo". Pero con los suavos puedes tener tus cosas, no te creas. Son muy insociables. En el norte, curiosamente (y tambien en el este, y todo lo que sea ex-DDR) la gente es bastante mas sociable.
> 
> Irse a vivir en mi opinion no deberia hacerse en funcion de paisajes o belleza de una ciudad. Busca un buen trabajo (o vete a donde puedas tener mas y mejores posibilidades laborales) y luego ya veras como va desarrollandose tu vida social. Es fundamental y poco importa lo que leas o te digan por ahi.
> Los primeros anhos son sencillos, todo es nuevo, estas entretenido aprendiendolo todo (idioma supongo que tambien), luego suele haber una pequenha barrera sobre los 3 anhos integrado (3 desde que empiezas a hablar bien el idioma, entiendes los telediarios, los periodicos, sabes lo que pasa en el pais, etc....) y luego quizas 5 o asi. Superada esta ultima barrera, te quedas casi lo que quieras.
> ...



En mi caso ya he dicho que no necesito trabajar, luego eso no es problema.
La socialización la verdad que me importa poco, mi caracter es más germánico o al menos centroeuropeo, que mediterraneo


----------



## dac1 (3 May 2020)

Irlanda no dublin bielorusia singapore taiwan


----------



## Anuminas (4 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Podría ayudarte hay muchas de opciones validas que servirían de segunda vivienda y como inversión como suelo recomendar.

Pero por el tono ya veo que no merece la pena, puedes irte a donde quieras, pero la cloaca infecta la llevaras contigo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 May 2020)

El plan de desescalada. Entretanto, en este mapa ves los sitios donde puedes moverte fuera de España:


----------



## perrosno (4 May 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Podría ayudarte hay muchas de opciones validas que servirían de segunda vivienda y como inversión como suelo recomendar.
> 
> Pero por el tono ya veo que no merece la pena, puedes irte a donde quieras, pero la cloaca infecta la llevaras contigo.



El tono? La cloaca infecta me la llevaré?  Listillo detected, puede que hasta envidioso. 
Sigue remando y aplaudiendo a las 20:00, gracias por subirlo Seneca.


----------



## Anuminas (4 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> El tono? La cloaca infecta me la llevaré?  Listillo detected, puede que hasta envidioso.
> Sigue remando y aplaudiendo a las 20:00, gracias por subirlo Seneca.



De nada, me hace feliz saber que no soy como tu, te lo upeo otra vez para que se vea


----------



## Jeb Stuart (4 May 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Pues dile a tu amiga la de Brasil que no se tire el rollo, conozco bien Brasil y a los brasileños, estar en un "entorno bueno" significa estar en una de las ciudades importantes confinado en la urbanización donde vives, el club donde está el gym, algunos restaurantes y el edificio del curro. Y siempre con seguridad, seguridad no como aquí, sino de gente armada con escopetas de postas en las puertas. Y cada vez que te muevas hay que hacerlo en tu propio coche (discreto) con cristales oscuros y a horas seguras. Y del Brasil profundo ni hablamos, te puede pasar cualquier cosa, literalmente, y no vas a salir ni en las estadísticas si desapareces, allí sólo viven los brasileños.
> 
> Y un detallito, la incidencia de la psicopatía en la sociedad brasileña es brutal, los integrados están en la política o en las empresas y los no integrados dando vueltas por la calle, la vida no vale una mierda y te aseguro que esto no es una forma de hablar, es lo más parecido a África que he visto. Las cifras que publica el gobierno sobre delincuencia son basura, multiplica por 3 y a lo mejor te acercas a la realidad. Mucha gente piensa que Brasil es latinoamérica y no lo es, es un submundo dentro de sudamérica, no tienen nada que ver con el resto, en el peor sentido, y el resto ya sabes como son así que te puedes imaginar lo que es aquello. Te puedo asegurar que la imagen de Brasil en el exterior (aún siendo mala) es mucho mejor de lo que realmente es. Y no es casualidad que sea así, un país lo forma su gente y es lo que es por su gente, y la cantidad de gentuza que hay en ese estercolero es para no creérselo.



Sabes cuantas razas hay en Brasil ????

pues eso.


----------



## jlmmin37 (4 May 2020)

Canadá, Nueva Zelanda, Australia.


----------



## Galvani (5 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y precios y coste de vida en consonancia. 2 mil euros en alquiler tranquilamente.



Alquiler en zulo dd centro de Madrid 1300 sin despeinarse. ¿Sueldos? ¿Paro? Lo de España es patético.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Alquiler en zulo dd centro de Madrid 1300 sin despeinarse. ¿Sueldos? ¿Paro? Lo de España es patético.



¿Y qué me cuentas con eso? Ni que defendiera yo malvivir en la Villa, Corte y Confección.

*Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS*


----------



## nalal (5 May 2020)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y no armará mucho alboroto?



No, yo he vivido en Medellin y en Brasil y alli también hay clase media-alta, te pones en ese sector y ya esta... un poco de sentido de comun es lo único que hay que tener


----------



## vermer (5 May 2020)

- En expats se encuentran foreros que han vivido muchos años o viven y tienen familia en otros países. Las e xperiencias cortas)(pocos años o gente joven) suelen hacer aguas (no quiere decir que no tengan su interés) 
- Tema Brasil: creo conocerlo bien y además tengo familia establecida allí desde 195x. NO es un país al que ir en general. Me remito al foro de expats. Una cosa es fijarnos en las cosas cojonudísimas de ese país y otra MUY DISTINTA es el día a día durante años, que es cuando surgen los PROBLEMAS. Es un país difícil y duro. Nada de pasear por la calle tranquilamente. Mucho menos si te detectan que eres extranjero. 
Para quien le guste la aventura y esté muy viajado, bien. Para quien tenga familia o amigos de allí, bien pero con cuidado. Para curriculums laborales determinados y con más cuidado aún, vale. El resto es hacer el bobo. Yo podría volver cuando quisiera y me encanta el país, pero no lo haré salvo de vacaciones. Y es que puedes vivir cojonudísimamente 364 días al año, pero con un día malo..... la cagaste. Y ese día malo lo tienes casi asegurado... 

Del resto de Latinoamérica podríamos decir algo parecido. Evitad siempre las ciudades grandes y tened en cuenta que vivir allí como aquí además de difícil es mucho más caro (vivienda con seguridad, contemplar la seguridad en todo, sanidad privada, etc). Lo mejor, sin duda: Uruguay, Costa Rica y Chile. Alguno habla del Caribe mejicano: esto ha cambiado hace años. Salvo en resorts turísticosc está empezando a tener problemas de seguridad. Por tanto hay que tener en cuenta ese "extra". Una pena, la verdad. Como me dice un conocido mejicano de la zona, "si tienes problemas, lo último es llamar a la policía". Con López "cobrador" ya ni te cuento. 
Hay una frase que se dice en América de los turistas: "mira, un dólar con patas". Pues eso. Salvo el idioma, poco tenemos en común. 

Asia es infinitamente más seguro que América. Uno de los mejores lugares y que quieren atraer a residentes extranjeros es Malasia. A tiro de piedra de Singapur pero mucho más barato y muy seguro. Piden unos requisitos razonables. Y creo que la Sanidad privada no es muy cara. 

El. Sentido común siempre se impone: si se pretende vivir como en España (la anterior al idiota actual) cuanto menos te alejes mejor. Fuera siempre serás un extranjero. Si el país es próspero, te dejarán en paz más o menos. 

Una lista de lugares a los que escapar de la ruina bolivariana: buscas los paises ordenados por pib per cápita y entre los 50 primeros los que mas te gusten. Se puede añadir alguno suelto pero... 

Para mi (para retirarme) :
- Europa: Portugal, Malta. El resto por estar islamizados y/o hacer un clima asqueroso, y/o ser muy caros, no los contemplo. Polonia, Hungría, etc pueden ser sitios excelentes pero a mi el sol me da vida) 
- América: USA, Canadá, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Chile. El Caribe para zanganear. 
- Africa: islas Seychelles, isla Mauricio, Reunión, Cabo Verde, Namibia?? 
- Asia: Malasia, Singapur, Japón, Taiwan, Corea del Sur, Tailandia, Indonesia, Birmania (aquí la sanidad supongo que no es la mejor pero la gente es acojonante como en casi todo el sudeste asiático) 
- Oceanía: todo lo que puedas permitirte

No olvidando que 
1- fuera eres extranjero
2- España es tu casa. Ahora la gobiernan ratas y debe ser desinfectada parra volver a ser el mejor lugar del mundo en que vivir. 10 años, a poco. Quienes pusieron a las ratas deben disfrutar de su irresponsabilidad


----------



## perrosno (5 May 2020)

Vaya post hermano, sólo por lo que has escrito o copiapegado ya tienes mis dies. Además conocí la zona de chaval, tenía un amigo con casa por allí y en esa época sólo había "bolos" de los de pura cepa, por lo que cuentas, vaya panorama.......


----------



## marvi (5 May 2020)

Se re ve enamorado de esa tierra, jaja. Anda vete allí otra vez, dale una segunda oportunidad.

Esto ya lo había leído yo antes, no sé si tuyo o de otra persona. Solo añadir que no hay sitios malditos, sino miradas malditas.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n_flamel (5 May 2020)

Alguien sabe algo de Islandia? Tema de emigrar y cobertura social etc?


----------



## n_flamel (5 May 2020)

marvi dijo:


> Se re ve enamorado de esa tierra, jaja. Anda vete allí otra vez, dale una segunda oportunidad.
> 
> Esto ya lo había leído yo antes, no sé si tuyo o de otra persona. Solo añadir que no hay sitios malditos, sino miradas malditas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Por supuesto hay lugares malditos. Y desde una perspectiva tradicional los lugares más malditos de todos son los que antes fueron Santos. La gente santifica o maldice un lugar.


----------



## CaraCortada (5 May 2020)

vermer dijo:


> - En expats se encuentran foreros que han vivido muchos años o viven y tienen familia en otros países. Las e xperiencias cortas)(pocos años o gente joven) suelen hacer aguas (no quiere decir que no tengan su interés)
> - Tema Brasil: creo conocerlo bien y además tengo familia establecida allí desde 195x. NO es un país al que ir en general. Me remito al foro de expats. Una cosa es fijarnos en las cosas cojonudísimas de ese país y otra MUY DISTINTA es el día a día durante años, que es cuando surgen los PROBLEMAS. Es un país difícil y duro. Nada de pasear por la calle tranquilamente. Mucho menos si te detectan que eres extranjero.
> Para quien le guste la aventura y esté muy viajado, bien. Para quien tenga familia o amigos de allí, bien pero con cuidado. Para curriculums laborales determinados y con más cuidado aún, vale. El resto es hacer el bobo. Yo podría volver cuando quisiera y me encanta el país, pero no lo haré salvo de vacaciones. Y es que puedes vivir cojonudísimamente 364 días al año, pero con un día malo..... la cagaste. Y ese día malo lo tienes casi asegurado...
> 
> ...



Solo una objección, sin negar esos problemas que dices en muchos países hay algunos como Brasil y Mexico que al ser tan grandes se puede aplicar aquello que se dice del tema ladrillo de que hay zonas y zonas.


----------



## n_flamel (5 May 2020)

No soy quién para explciarlo pero sí lo he leído. La idea es que un lugar sagrado profanado se convierte en su inversión, es decir demoníaco y atreará entes asimilados a ello, no puede volver a ser neutral.

Un lugar santo profanado no significa abandonado, cuidado con esto, una ermita o una iglesia pueden llevar abandonados siglos y mantener su "carácter" vibración o como lo quieras llamar puros.

EDITO: Añado que el mal tiene predilección por el bien, por atacarlo y por mimetizarse con él, esto es un principio metafísico básico, de ahí que los demonios ataquen a menudo a las almas más inocentes o a los santos mientras a los demás se nos consiente cierto grado de mediocridad aunque se nos tiente.


----------



## vermer (5 May 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Solo una objección, sin negar esos problemas que dices en muchos países hay algunos como Brasil y Mexico que al ser tan grandes se puede aplicar aquello que se dice del tema ladrillo de que hay zonas y zonas.



Sí, es como lo que nos ha indicado un forero sobre Lugano en Suiza como lugar más accesible. 
En Brasil, si uno está muy emperrado del país "debe" ir al sur y a poder ser a ciudades no grandes (Florianópolis puede ser una buena zona) , puesto que está habiendo una emigración desde el interior y zonas marginales hacia allí los últimos años y se están volviendo zonas más inseguras)(Curitiba, Porto Alegre...) . Con todo, es lo mejor y más desarrollado de Brasil (y lo más "europeo") 
En Méjico yo no me asentaría en ninguna parte. Ni siquiera en Mérida o Riviera Maya. Pero entre eso y el resto del país, no hay color, claro está. Es una pena que esos fantásticos países tengan unas clases dirigentes tan lamentables. Antes y ahora..... Y luego. No veo solución. Aunque estamos los espaoles como para dar lecciones a nadie.... Menuda peste que tenemos aquí


----------



## horadada (6 May 2020)

Veo que la situación que os planteáis es viable para un porcentaje muy pequeño de la población, por diversas causas. Parece más factible un exilio interior, en algún lugar más o menos tranquilo, alejado de las grandes ciudades pero cerca de la naturaleza. Lo de marcharse a un nuevo mundo queda fácil sobre el papel, pero no dejan de ser castillos en el aire para la inmensa mayoría de nosotros. En nuestro país también debe haber sitios donde poder vivir menos puteado, sin necesidad de irte a vivir a miles de kilómetros.


----------



## porcospin (6 May 2020)

horadada dijo:


> Veo que la situación que os planteáis es viable para un porcentaje muy pequeño de la población, por diversas causas. Parece más factible un exilio interior, en algún lugar más o menos tranquilo, alejado de las grandes ciudades pero cerca de la naturaleza. Lo de marcharse a un nuevo mundo queda fácil sobre el papel, pero no dejan de ser castillos en el aire para la inmensa mayoría de nosotros. En nuestro país también debe haber sitios donde poder vivir menos puteado, sin necesidad de irte a vivir a miles de kilómetros.



Hay miles de pueblos abandonados y de poca población, pero realmente el objetivo de este post es desahogar frustración, mantenerse entretenido y ver como tu hilo crece. 
Son castillos en el aire hasta para quien creo el post, y eso suponiendo que de verdad tiene la renta que dice.


----------



## mr nobody (6 May 2020)

Consejo de expatriado espanhol en uk, antes de mirar a donde ir piensa en como salir de hispanistan.


----------



## horadada (6 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Hay miles de pueblos abandonados y de poca población, pero realmente el objetivo de este post es desahogar frustración, mantenerse entretenido y ver como tu hilo crece.
> Son castillos en el aire hasta para quien creo el post, y eso suponiendo que de verdad tiene la renta que dice.



Lo peor serán las grandes capitales. De hecho es donde la indigencia está creciendo espectacularmente. El Dorado no existe, pero en España puede haber provincias muy habitables. Irse a la aventura a otro país, especialmente a cierta edad, me parece suicida.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Hay miles de pueblos abandonados y de poca población, pero realmente el objetivo de este post es desahogar frustración, mantenerse entretenido y ver como tu hilo crece.
> Son castillos en el aire hasta para quien creo el post, y eso suponiendo que de verdad tiene la renta que dice.



No tengo por que mentir, de castillos en el aire nada de nada, ya estoy mirando propiedades en Portugal y en Andorra, por cierto, nada barato el tema. El ladrillo está caro en todas partes.
Y parece que no has entendido nada, no me sirven pueblos abandonados ni nada en España, si de lo que se trata es irse a otro sitio fuera del control de esta gentuza que nos gobierna. 

No quiero España, ni Puerto Banús o Sotogrande, ni un pueblo abandonado de Las Hurdes o de la Soria más interior.

¿Ya lo tienes claro?


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Consejo de expatriado espanhol en uk, antes de mirar a donde ir piensa en como salir de hispanistan.



Buena apreciación por supuesto, que no haya que crear alguna empresa en el extranjero y sea la única forma de salir de este antro


----------



## Josebs (6 May 2020)

Yo Portugal no te lo recomiendo, estaban viviendo un espejismo, reflotando un poco el país gracias al tremendo rescate que tuvieron y a abrirles las puertas a dinero extranjero con la golden visa que arraso con las mejores propiedades en Lisboa y Oporto, pero despues de esta crisis estarán igual o peor que nosotros, menos industria, poblacion envejecida, deuda altisima, renta per capita muy baja, sociolistos mandando, etc...
Por otro lado Andorra, aunque no deja de ser una ciudad Estado, tiene muchos mas pros que contras. Pillo sitio por si investigas, en unos años alcanzo la libertad financiera y Andorra me parece de las mejores opciones.


----------



## mr nobody (6 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo Portugal no te lo recomiendo, estaban viviendo un espejismo, reflotando un poco el país gracias al tremendo rescate que tuvieron y a abrirles las puertas a dinero extranjero con la golden visa que arraso con las mejores propiedades en Lisboa y Oporto, pero despues de esta crisis estarán igual o peor que nosotros, menos industria, poblacion envejecida, deuda altisima, renta per capita muy baja, sociolistos mandando, etc...
> Por otro lado Andorra, aunque no deja de ser una ciudad Estado, tiene muchos mas pros que contras. Pillo sitio por si investigas, en unos años alcanzo la libertad financiera y Andorra me parece de las mejores opciones.



En andorra no son gilipollas como en hispanistan. O te casas con alguna o vas cargado de millones, sino te dan la patada rapido


----------



## unedfederico (6 May 2020)

Donde mejor se está es en Austria.


----------



## porcospin (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> No tengo por que mentir, de castillos en el aire nada de nada, ya estoy mirando propiedades en Portugal y en Andorra, por cierto, nada barato el tema. El ladrillo está caro en todas partes.
> Y parece que no has entendido nada, no me sirven pueblos abandonados ni nada en España, si de lo que se trata es irse a otro sitio fuera del control de esta gentuza que nos gobierna.
> 
> No quiero España, ni Puerto Banús o Sotogrande, ni un pueblo abandonado de Las Hurdes o de la Soria más interior.
> ...



Lo que no tengo es si tu tienes claro lo que buscas, porque te veo muy despistado con las preguntas, pero te recuerdo algo básico

1) Hay gobierno central o regional.
2) Cualquier tipo de gobierno es temporal.
3) en el resto de países hay gobiernos temporales u otro tipo de regímenes.
4) el gobierno del destino puede cambiar.

Porque si para ti lo más importante es el tipo de gobierno del destino y no la calidad de vida, etc , deberías dejar tipo de gobierno/régimen buscas y así no marearías a la gente que con buena fe, se esta molestando en darte detalles de clima, sociedad, etc....

Para colmo del despiste y de la incoherencia, ni siquiera te has mirado quienes gobiernan en Portugal, te vas a ir al país mas parecido con el gobierno más parecido posible. 

Si te parece caro el ladrillo en portugal, ¿querias i a un pais dende se page en cacahuetes?

Lo bueno de Portugal y Andorra es que si puedes llegar andando o en coche fácilmente (incluso ahora) y si estas cobrando el paro u otra prestación, no te lo van a cancelar porque ni se enteraran. Y ante cualquier problema se vuelve uno rápido a casa de mami y papi


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> En andorra no son gilipollas como en hispanistan. O te casas con alguna o vas cargado de millones, sino te dan la patada rapido



En Andorra, si pretendes la residencia activa no es muy caro, eso sí, o vas con contrato o montas tu algo ahí, pero no es excesivamente caro.
Lo caro es la residencia pasiva. Bueno, más que caro es que exigen unas garantías económicas elevadas, pero tampoco descabelladas


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

Por cierto, el atontado del OP dice que la vivienda en Portugal y Andorra es muy cara. Imagino que el debe vivir en un poblacho de Soria o algo poarecido.
En Andorra, la vivienda es por termino medio un 35/40% mas barata que su equivalente en Barcelona o Madrid


----------



## rascachapas (6 May 2020)

Miami, caribe civilizado, no necesitas ni hablar inglés, con pasta tienes la residencia. Todos los ricos españoles tienen casa en Miami.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Lo que no tengo es si tu tienes claro lo que buscas, porque te veo muy despistado con las preguntas, pero te recuerdo algo básico
> 
> 1) Hay gobierno central o regional.
> 2) Cualquier tipo de gobierno es temporal.
> ...



A vacilar a quien yo te diga majadero ¿De quien eres multi? Pedazo de gilipollas.
Tu ignore ya lo has conseguido.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

unedfederico dijo:


> Donde mejor se está es en Austria.



Cuéntanos más. Austria tiene un gran problema y es el idioma


----------



## unedfederico (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Cuéntanos más. Austria tiene un gran problema y es el idioma



Austria es básicamente Alemania pero sin alemanes. Tienen más cultura que el resto de Europa, sueldos elevadísimos, están en medio del continente con todo lo que ello conlleva, el clima no es el mejor pero desde luego gana por goleada a los países nórdicos, su sistema de transportes es una maravilla (al menos lo que yo he usado), la oferta de ocio es amplia. Por otro lado, tienes grandes ciudades y pueblos para elegir, quitando de Viena que es para estirados, maricones o ricos que no saben que existe Suiza; tienes Graz, una ciudad francamente impresionante. Viaja si puedes, te garantizo que no querrás volver a España. Yo personalmente he viajado varias veces y he pensado en establecerme allí, estoy en proceso, pero necesito estar seguro de que tendré un trabajo allí, por eso me dedico a ahorrar y a aprender alemán en lo que busco algún curro interesante de lo mío.
El idioma no es difícil, lo que ocurre es que no se parece mucho al alemán del norte en algunas cosas concretas. De cualquier forma, el idioma nunca es un impedimento, si fuera un idioma de mierda que hablan 3, como por ejemplo es islandés, pues todavía; pero el alemán es útil incluso si al final no te vas nunca a Austria.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

@Josebs @mr nobody 

Andorra el problema que tiene, es la gran cantidad de turismo que lo masifica en algunas epocas.
Y que las casas, ya las estoy mirando, están a un precio parecido a cualquier zona de ciudad grande española.
Por menos de 300k no encuentras nada decente, aunque hay estudios desde 60k, pero la idea o es esa desde luego.
A un zulo no me voy a ir, ni a Andorra, ni a ningún sitio.


----------



## Ankou (6 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo Portugal no te lo recomiendo, estaban viviendo un espejismo, reflotando un poco el país gracias al tremendo rescate que tuvieron y a abrirles las puertas a dinero extranjero con la golden visa que arraso con las mejores propiedades en Lisboa y Oporto, pero despues de esta crisis estarán igual o peor que nosotros, menos industria, poblacion envejecida, deuda altisima, renta per capita muy baja, sociolistos mandando, etc...
> Por otro lado Andorra, aunque no deja de ser una ciudad Estado, tiene muchos mas pros que contras. Pillo sitio por si investigas, en unos años alcanzo la libertad financiera y Andorra me parece de las mejores opciones.



Llevo años con Andorra entre ceja y ceja, y he hasta hablado con gente de allí, pero primero prepara 400-500k para meter en un banco andorrano porque si no ni te dejan la residencia.

Luego la vivienda, comprar algo decente es fácilmente 800k o más, repito cosas para vivir bien sin pasarse, es un sitio carete. Te piden una vivienda aceptable para tus necesidades para seguir con la residencia, si eres uno solo no son puñeteros, pero si vas con familia la cosa se dispara. Además debes poner un depósito (una fianza vaya) por cada miembro que se mueva a Andorra.

O tienes 2 milloncejos chulos o no te renta realmente.

En todo momento hablo de *residencia pasiva*, lo aclaro.


----------



## Ankou (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> @Josebs @mr nobody
> 
> Andorra el problema que tiene, es la gran cantidad de turismo que lo masifica en algunas epocas.
> Y que las casas, ya las estoy mirando, están a un precio parecido a cualquier zona de ciudad grande española.
> ...



300k en Andorra es o piso paco o "chalet" en una ladera.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

unedfederico dijo:


> Austria es básicamente Alemania pero sin alemanes. Tienen más cultura que el resto de Europa, sueldos elevadísimos, están en medio del continente con todo lo que ello conlleva, el clima no es el mejor pero desde luego gana por goleada a los países nórdicos, su sistema de transportes es una maravilla (al menos lo que yo he usado), la oferta de ocio es amplia. Por otro lado, tienes grandes ciudades y pueblos para elegir, quitando de Viena que es para estirados, maricones o ricos que no saben que existe Suiza; tienes Graz, una ciudad francamente impresionante. Viaja si puedes, te garantizo que no querrás volver a España. Yo personalmente he viajado varias veces y he pensado en establecerme allí, estoy en proceso, pero necesito estar seguro de que tendré un trabajo allí, por eso me dedico a ahorrar y a aprender alemán en lo que busco algún curro interesante de lo mío.
> El idioma no es difícil, lo que ocurre es que no se parece mucho al alemán del norte en algunas cosas concretas. De cualquier forma, el idioma nunca es un impedimento, si fuera un idioma de mierda que hablan 3, como por ejemplo es islandés, pues todavía; pero el alemán es útil incluso si al final no te vas nunca a Austria.



Estuve en Austria, conozco Innsbruck, la zona de Igls me pareció espectacular. La zona de la Cascada de Kremls o la Abadia de Melck lo mismo. 
No me acuerdo de muchos pueblos pero me vienen cosas a la memoria aunque no los nombres, la recorrí desde oeste a este, pero recuerdo que al volver dije lo mismo que tú, que buen país para vivir.

Salvo por el idioma, puede ser también otra opción perfecta. Puede ser otra opción interesante a valorar.


----------



## unedfederico (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Estuve en Austria, conozco Innsbruck, la zona de Igls me pareció espectacular. La zona de la Cascada de Kremls o la Abadia de Melck lo mismo.
> No me acuerdo de muchos pueblos pero me vienen cosas a la memoria aunque no los nombres, la recorrí desde oeste a este, pero recuerdo que al volver dije lo mismo que tú, que buen país para vivir.
> 
> Salvo por el idioma, puede ser también otra opción perfecta. Puede ser otra opción interesante a valorar.



El idioma es marronero, pero no es tan difícil como dicen. Piensa que ellos hacen el esfuerzo de entenderte, si tú haces el de hacerte entender no necesitas ser filólogo para desenvolverte.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> 300k en Andorra es o piso paco o "chalet" en una ladera.



Sigo mirando ahora mismo en el idealista y es lo que dices, 500k como mínimo para algo decente.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 May 2020)

Es importante a la hora de decidir si uno quiere formar una familia o no, o si ya la tiene.

Para formar una familia yo si valoraría emigrar a Colombia, Brasil, Filipinas o algún país así. Si a uno ya se le ha pasado el arroz, o ya tiene familia, pues no se está tan mal en España a pesar de que la mitad de la población esté intentando destruirla, sobretodo si no tienes que trabajar y tienes la vida resuelta. Si uno pasa de política y se va a vivir al campo todavía se puede ser feliz. Eso si, manteniendo siempre liquidez y teniendo todo atado por si la dictadura comunista avanza poder salir pitando de un día para otro.


----------



## ValPPCC (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Y tu con una multi de poco mas de 250 mensajes a que vienes? ¿A joderlo? Pues al ignore que vas majete, bye



Mi tiempo vale mucho dinero para perderlo en multicuentas.
Pero deberias de leer las normas del foro antes que que un “novato” te comente que lo pongas en el apartado correspondiente.
En cualquier caso me alegra que me ignores, la verdad es que pareces un maleducado.
Este subforo es el único que le veo decente al foro especialmente por la educación de la gente en general para que este tipo de personas lo transformen para mal.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es importante a la hora de decidir si uno quiere formar una familia o no, o si ya la tiene.
> 
> Para formar una familia yo si valoraría emigrar a Colombia, Brasil, Filipinas o algún país así. Si a uno ya se le ha pasado el arroz, o ya tiene familia, pues no se está tan mal en España a pesar de que la mitad de la población esté intentando destruirla, sobretodo si no tienes que trabajar y tienes la vida resuelta. Si uno pasa de política y se va a vivir al campo todavía se puede ser feliz. Eso si, manteniendo siempre liquidez y teniendo todo atado por si la dictadura comunista avanza *poder salir pitando de un día para otro*.



Es que ese es el motivo principal del hilo, no esperar a eso.


----------



## Ankou (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Sigo mirando ahora mismo en el idealista y es lo que dices, 500k como mínimo para algo decente.



No te recomiendo mirar por internet mucho, yo fui en persona a Andorra a informarme y ya te digo que lo que te digan por internet es bastante básico. Las casas quizá con el Covid bajan, o no, porque como Pedro el Sepulturero se ponga a meter impuestos quizá hasta suben por la huida masiva.

Suelen decir que necesitas 500k en un banco andorrano y ya, le realidad es desde 500k te tienen en cuenta, pero debes sumar todo el resto. Como al comprar un coche, desde 40 mil euros, pero a la que le metes 4 extras se te va a los 60 mil, esto igual.


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

unedfederico dijo:


> El idioma es marronero, pero no es tan difícil como dicen. Piensa que ellos hacen el esfuerzo de entenderte, si tú haces el de hacerte entender no necesitas ser filólogo para desenvolverte.



¿Sabes alguna web austriaca de compra-venta de inmuebles?


----------



## perrosno (6 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> No te recomiendo mirar por internet mucho, yo fui en persona a Andorra a informarme y ya te digo que lo que te digan por internet es bastante básico. Las casas quizá con el Covid bajan, o no, porque como Pedro el Sepulturero se ponga a meter impuestos quizá hasta suben por la huida masiva.
> 
> Suelen decir que necesitas 500k en un banco andorrano y ya, le realidad es desde 500k te tienen en cuenta, pero debes sumar todo el resto. Como al comprar un coche, desde 40 mil euros, pero a la que le metes 4 extras se te va a los 60 mil, esto igual.



Hay mucha oferta no esperaba tanta la verdad


----------



## unedfederico (6 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Sabes alguna web austriaca de compra-venta de inmuebles?



▷ Haus in Österreich kaufen - immowelt.de
Haus kaufen in Österreich - Häuser zum Kauf


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> 300k en Andorra es o piso paco o "chalet" en una ladera.



Por 300k tienes en la Massana un piso de 130m2, box para 2 coches y trastero, a mi no me parece un piso Paco


----------



## Ankou (6 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Por 300k tienes en la Massana un piso de 130m2, box para 2 coches y trastero, a mi no me parece un piso Paco



Link?

Yo fui el verano pasado a mirar y encontré lo que puse, ahora bien, yo busqué casas, no pisos. Obviamente el precio es superior, pero no pienso irme a vivir en un cuchitril.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Link?
> 
> Yo fui el verano pasado a mirar y encontré lo que puse, ahora bien, yo busqué casas, no pisos. Obviamente el precio es superior, pero no pienso irme a vivir en un cuchitril.



no tengo link, es en el edificio dónde vive mi hija, pero seguro que sale
Las casas están por 1M aprox, de ahi en adelante


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

Ático por 380.000 € de 155 metros atico venta sispony, 380000€ en Sispony La Massana - habitaclia

No es este, pero parecido @Ankou


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 May 2020)

Otro...

Piso por 285.000 € de 120 metros piso con 3 habitaciones, ascensor, parking, calefacción y terraza en La Massana La Massana - habitaclia


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 May 2020)

Un lugar con un microclima único en el mundo:


----------



## perrosno (7 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Link?
> 
> Yo fui el verano pasado a mirar y encontré lo que puse, ahora bien, yo busqué casas, no pisos. Obviamente el precio es superior, pero no pienso irme a vivir en un cuchitril.



Es lo que me pasa a mi, por 300k, si hay pisos muy interesantes, al menos a mi me lo parecen. Si la construcción es buena, puede ser una buena opción.
En cuanto se pueda viajar, un viajecito a la zona para ver in situ cosas, lo veo imprescindible. Hace muchos años que no voy a Andorra y no tengo la menor idea que tal sigue, o si se ha vuelto un coñazo, ¿Ya turismo no hay tanto como en los 70-80 por las compras no?


----------



## Josebs (7 May 2020)

*Condiciones* necesarias para formalizar la solicitud de *Residencia pasiva* en *Andorra*:


Tener más de 18 años.
Demostrar que no se tienen *antecedentes penales* en el país de origen y el último lugar de residencia.
*Residir en Andorra* físicamente un mínimo de *90 días* por año.
Dejar una *fianza de 30.000 euros*, además de 7.000 euros por cada miembro de la familia a cargo de la persona principal. El importe de esta fianza, que se tiene que abonar al INAF (Instituto Nacional de Finanzas), será devuelto al finalizar su *estancia* en el *Principado de Andorra*.
Someterse a una *revisión médica* durante el mes posterior a la *solicitud de residencia pasiva*.
Demostrar que se dispone de los recursos necesarios para satisfacer sus necesidades. *Rentas superiores* a *4 veces el salario mínimo*
Justificar que se está cubierto socialmente, por medio de un seguro que cubra enfermedad, invalidez y vejez.
Disponer de un *piso arrendado* o tener la *intención de compra*, siempre antes de 1 año.
*Invertir 400.000 €*, ya sea en un *bien inmueble*, en el *capital social* de una empresa, en *deuda pública* o un *depósito bancario* en un *banco de Andorra*.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> *Condiciones* necesarias para formalizar la solicitud de *Residencia pasiva* en *Andorra*:
> 
> 
> Tener más de 18 años.
> ...



Desde este año son 50k de fianza y 10k por cada miembro a cargo y cuidado porque ahora también piden *"Acreditar los medios económicos y patrimoniales suficientes para mantenerse, el titular y las personas a su cargo " 

C*uidadito con esto porque la gente no le presta atención y es un cajón de sastre en el que cabe todo... Cuales son los medios económicos suficientes para mantenerse ? Pues a criterio de quien te tramite la residencia, pero actualmente, con una masa patrimonial inferior a los 500k te deniegan la residencia pasiva.

Pobres no quieren, ya te lo digo yo


----------



## Josebs (7 May 2020)

Demostrar que se dispone de los recursos necesarios para satisfacer sus necesidades. *Rentas superiores* a *4 veces el salario mínimo ( que anda sobre 1050 €) Es decir demostrar ingresos de 4200 eurillos al mes *


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Demostrar que se dispone de los recursos necesarios para satisfacer sus necesidades. *Rentas superiores* a *4 veces el salario mínimo*



lo de los 500k me lo han dicho residentes andorranos, eh...... 
tampoco lo tengo muy claro porque de dar el paso, yo optaría por la residencia activa, la pasiva no lo tengo tan claro....


----------



## Josebs (7 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> lo de los 500k me lo han dicho residentes andorranos, eh......
> tampoco lo tengo muy claro porque de dar el paso, yo optaría por la residencia activa, la pasiva no lo tengo tan claro....



*Invertir 400.000 €*, ya sea en un *bien inmueble*, en el *capital social* de una empresa, en *deuda pública* o un *depósito bancario* en un *banco de Andorra*.
Puede que sean 500k , como las golden visa de Españistan , Potugal...


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> *Invertir 400.000 €*, ya sea en un *bien inmueble*, en el *capital social* de una empresa, en *deuda pública* o un *depósito bancario* en un *banco de Andorra*.
> Puede que sean 500k , como las golden visa de Españistan , Potugal...



es que hablamos de cosas distintas...

*Residencia pasiva o no lucrativa*
Se requiere:

Invertir 350 mil euros en Activos ubicados en Andorra (Inmuebles, participaciones de capital en Sociedad andorranas, Instrumentos de deuda o financieros, depósitos, …),
Depositar 50 mil euros al AFA (Autoridad Financiera Andorrana) sin remuneración,
Depositar 10 mil euros adicionales por cada persona a cargo,
No disponer de antecedentes penales,
Acreditar los medios económicos suficientes para mantenerse, el titular y las personas a super cargo,
Disponer de cobertura mediante seguro miedo dolencia, Incapacidad y vejez,
Ser propietario o inquilino de una casa o estar en trámites para adquirirla,
Firmar un compromiso de residencia y mantener los seguros mencionados anteriormente en vigencia.
Lo de los 500k no se meniciona pero se valora el patrimonio del solicitante en caso de residencia pasiva


----------



## Josebs (7 May 2020)

Esta claro que quien opta por la pasiva no se va a ir con un patrimonio justito para cumplir los requisitos, porque sino para que vas sino es para diversificar y tener otra residencia en otro pais, pero teniendo la residencia habitual en Andorra y disfrutar de sus ventajas, asi lo veo yo vamos.


----------



## perrosno (7 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> *Condiciones* necesarias para formalizar la solicitud de *Residencia pasiva* en *Andorra*:
> 
> 
> Tener más de 18 años.
> ...



Buena info, todo lo cumplo, o lo podría cumplir sin problema


----------



## Josebs (7 May 2020)

yo me quedo corto en los 4 salarios minimos, ando por 2, a no ser que se puedan meter dividendos tambien


----------



## perrosno (7 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> yo me quedo corto en los 4 salarios minimos, ando por 2, a no ser que se puedan meter dividendos tambien



De donde has sacado esa info de Andorra? Si salen más paises, estaría interesante echarle un vistazo


----------



## Evolucionista (8 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, me lo estoy planteando seriamente.
> 
> *No necesito trabajar* y puedo vivir perfectamente de las rentas, que eso no lo había dicho. Lo pongo en negrita, porque muchos preguntáis, por estudios y tal, no se si sólo leeis el título.
> También valoro, comprar algo fuera para poder tener residencia o lo que se necesite para poder estar en ambos si esta pocilga se sanea en un futuro.
> ...



Descubrí que a lo largo de la historia de Europa y gran parte de Asia, los disidentes de casi todas las civilizaciones escapaban hacia las planicies de las montañas dentro de sus mismos "países" de origen donde ya vivían. Algunas se llevaban cabras para el pastoreo garantizándose así suministro de leche y alguna carne. Se alojaban cerca del naciiento de los ríos para tener suministro de agua limpia. Cerca de los ríos crecen algunos árboles frutales silvestres, por ejmplo, higueras. También algunas especies animales comestibles y peces de río o de lago. Se pueden recoger muchas clases de hierbas naturales medicinales y algunos frutos secos. La vida es dura al principio. Pero pequeñas aldeas trabajando unidas dan para mucho. 

Y cuando la situación cambia a nivel del mar, esas "tribus" disidentes regresaban a las ciudades.


----------



## Josebs (8 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> De donde has sacado esa info de Andorra? Si salen más paises, estaría interesante echarle un vistazo



De una gestoria Andorrana que te hacia el papeleo para el traslado. Hay varias puedes ver las condiciones en sus paginas web.

Por ejemplo : Residencia pasiva para inversores y empresarios en el Principado de Andorra

Aunque se ve que las condiciones han cambiado recientemente porque depende de la empresa, hay alguna variación en algunas cosas.


----------



## perrosno (8 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> De una gestoria Andorrana que te hacia el papeleo para el traslado. Hay varias puedes ver las condiciones en sus paginas web.
> 
> Por ejemplo : Residencia pasiva para inversores y empresarios en el Principado de Andorra
> 
> Aunque se ve que las condiciones han cambiado recientemente porque depende de la empresa, hay alguna variación en algunas cosas.



OK, es info especifica de Andorra, pensaba que lo mismo había alguna web que daba info de más países, en cualquier caso muy interesante. Gracias.


----------



## Hombredepaja (9 May 2020)

No me he leído todo el hilo, ya te ha sugerido alguien Chipre? Clima mediterráneo, bajos impuestos y buen sistema sanitario.


----------



## perrosno (9 May 2020)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No me he leído todo el hilo, ya te ha sugerido alguien Chipre? Clima mediterráneo, bajos impuestos y buen sistema sanitario.



No, eres el primero que da esa opción, cuéntanos más


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2020)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> No me he leído todo el hilo, ya te ha sugerido alguien Chipre? Clima mediterráneo, bajos impuestos y buen sistema sanitario.



Yo estuve sólo de visita pero todo luce ultra paco, el clima ayuda pero es que todos los pisos y arquitecturas en general parecen colmenas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (9 May 2020)

Es que el problema es ése. Si España es un estercolero socialista Europa también. No en vano todos los países tienen un ministerio para la agenda 2030. Pero Portugal o Andorra caen a mano.

Si no me importara irme lejos y viendo un horizonte muy oscuro, entonces Australia.


----------



## RVR60 (10 May 2020)

Maravilloso


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

los_rivera dijo:


> si te preguntas donde comprar coca en España a domicilio y de excelente calidad visita: como "COMPRAR COCA A DOMICILIO" MADRID ESPAÑA



Has durado poco, 5 mensajes y ya al ignore. Bye, tontolapolla.


----------



## SantaFe01 (10 May 2020)

Nueva Zelanda, siempre fuera de Europa tio.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Es que el problema es ése. Si España es un estercolero socialista Europa también. No en vano todos los países tienen un ministerio para la agenda 2030. Pero Portugal o Andorra caen a mano.
> 
> Si no me importara irme lejos y viendo un horizonte muy oscuro, entonces Australia.



Después de más de 20 páginas, Portugal se está llevando la palma, incluso Panamá o algún país asiático. Andorra lo veo cada vez más complicado, salvo para grandes fortunas. No es nada sencillo, desde luego.
Si encima aquí tienes propiedades más aun, ¿Las mantienes, las vendes todas? Las gestionas desde el país que te vayas.
En caso de tener inversiones, en arte, vehículos, caballos, joyas, oro, etc. Lo mismo, ¿Las mantienes y te las llevas o las vendes y te vas con lo puesto?
Cuantas más propiedades, más complejo el tema como es mi caso.
Otro factor a tener en cuenta, es contar con asesoría especializada para hacer y gestionar todo el cambio.
¿Si te jubilas o estás cerca de ello, como se gestiona luego todo, sigues cobrando en el país destino?

No es tan sencillo como elegir el país, hay muchos más factores a tener en cuenta.
Pero está saliendo un post, donde se están aportando muchas ideas/dudas y seguro que a más de uno le sirve de ayuda.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Yo estuve sólo de visita pero todo luce ultra paco, el clima ayuda pero es que todos los pisos y arquitecturas en general parecen colmenas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Para país Paco ya tenemos esta putísima mierda, deja deja.


----------



## Thundercat (10 May 2020)

En mi familia en el pueblo siempre hemos sido agricultores y tenemos las propiedades (tierras y granjas) aquí,. Como no sea reciclándose y vendiéndose todo para irse fuera, ellos no tienen alternativa. Y sinceramente prefiero tener ahora mismo tierras que 1-2M de euros en la mano, muy negra ha de estar la cosa, con tiros por las calles, como para irme. Así que como mucho alquilar las propiedades, que supongo que es tu caso, e irme a Andorra/Portugal.


----------



## Josebs (10 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Después de más de 20 páginas, Portugal se está llevando la palma, incluso Panamá o algún país asiático. Andorra lo veo cada vez más complicado, salvo para grandes fortunas. No es nada sencillo, desde luego.
> Si encima aquí tienes propiedades más aun, ¿Las mantienes, las vendes todas? Las gestionas desde el país que te vayas.
> En caso de tener inversiones, en arte, vehículos, caballos, joyas, oro, etc. Lo mismo, ¿Las mantienes y te las llevas o las vendes y te vas con lo puesto?
> Cuantas más propiedades, más complejo el tema como es mi caso.
> ...



Portugal para vacaciones está bien, pero en unos años será un estercolero peor que España, sin duda. Otra opción sería Finlandia o Noruega


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Portugal para vacaciones está bien, pero en unos años será un estercolero peor que España, sin duda. Otra opción sería Finlandia o Noruega



Finlandia no tengo la más remota idea de como va, pero Noruega lo conozco y no lo veo para vivir, para turismo es una pasada, ya lo he comentado en otros mensajes, muy caro y la movilidad salvo cerca de las grandes ciudades es espantosa.
Carreteras malas, tuneles, muchas conectadas por ferrys, no hay puentes.

Los que han dicho Nueva Zelanda, a partir de una edad, es muy dificil que te den el visado.
Otra cosa es ser muy joven y para ir a trabajar, o montar un negocio, parece más sencillo.


----------



## Hombredepaja (10 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Yo estuve sólo de visita pero todo luce ultra paco, el clima ayuda pero es que todos los pisos y arquitecturas en general parecen colmenas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Yo no he estado, lo sugerí por lo que he podido leer en sitios como libreestado, si que he mirado el precio de la vivienda, la ciudad de Paphos es la que más me atrae del país, has estado allí?


----------



## Sanchijuela (10 May 2020)

De momento, a ningún sitio, salvo que tengas enchufe para acceder a los pocos vuelos que salen de nuestros aeropuertos.

.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> De momento, a ningún sitio, salvo que tengas enchufe para acceder a los pocos vuelos que salen de nuestros aeropuertos.
> 
> .



Pues que me expliquen anoche dos vuelos de Air Europa desde Sto Domingo a Madrid según Flightradar24 alrededor de las 00:00 en caravana, con diferencia de media hora como mucho ¿Qué cojones traían a Madrid?

Esto cada día suena más a tomadura de pelo, aunque no tiene nada que ver con el hilo, aprovecho para poner un link a un video que acabo de recibir, donde se confirma de nuevo la posible estafa.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Yo no he estado, lo sugerí por lo que he podido leer en sitios como libreestado, si que he mirado el precio de la vivienda, la ciudad de Paphos es la que más me atrae del país, has estado allí?



Estoy mirando con Google Street View y tiene muy buena pinta, al menos los edificios que están cerca de la playa, de Paco no tienen nada.
Buen aporte.


----------



## arrestado en casa (10 May 2020)

Te respondo aquí del otro hilo que me has citado:

Por qué irse de España o Italia AHORA aunque el resto del mundo también está bajo la mano del NWO? Porque ahora mismo Italia y España han sido condenadas a la pobreza para su compra y asimilación por parte de China...A quien quede en ambos países A CORTO PLAZO le espera cuarentenas y miseria hasta que China se las quede "oficialmente"

Por eso no debes vender todo de golpe porque yo veo esto a corto plazo (1 año), ya que luego vendrán las fases 2 (Guerras civiles) y 3 (Guerra mundial) y ahí no sé a qué países vana seleccionar para ser los más afectados


----------



## Sanchijuela (10 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues que me expliquen anoche dos vuelos de Air Europa desde Sto Domingo a Madrid según Flightradar24 alrededor de las 00:00 en caravana, con diferencia de media hora como mucho ¿Qué cojones traían a Madrid?
> 
> Esto cada día suena más a tomadura de pelo, aunque no tiene nada que ver con el hilo, aprovecho para poner un link a un video que acabo de recibir, donde se confirma de nuevo la posible estafa.



Hombre, gente sigue muriendo, gente sigue enfermando, aunque ya menos, pero lo que sí es cierto es que tiene un tufillo raro, y yo no soy nada conspiranoico, pero ¿como no va a tener tufillo?, ¿se está aprovechando la pandemia para otro fin?.

A ver, si hay confinamiento ¿por qué razón hay vuelos Bilbao-Sevilla, Santiago-Málaga, Palma de Mallorca-Madrid, Madrid-Dubai, etc. etc. etc. ?

Yo estoy a 20 minutos de Barajas en coche, y estoy seguro que en mi coche no llego, me paran antes, ¿qué salvoconductos se están dando y a quienes y por qué razón? ¿es la "nomenklatura" la que tiene salvoconducto?


----------



## Chispeante (10 May 2020)

Sin tener ni idea, conociendo el país tan sólo como turista, mi elección sería Suiza, en concreto la parte francófona, Ginebra y especialmente Laussane. Me parece el típico país bunker que aunque a su alrededor todo se desmorone, como ocurrió con las Guerras Mundiales, ellos siguen a lo suyo.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Hombre, gente sigue muriendo, gente sigue enfermando, aunque ya menos, pero lo que sí es cierto es que tiene un tufillo raro, y yo no soy nada conspiranoico, pero ¿como no va a tener tufillo?, ¿se está aprovechando la pandemia para otro fin?.
> 
> A ver, si hay confinamiento ¿por qué razón hay vuelos Bilbao-Sevilla, Santiago-Málaga, Palma de Mallorca-Madrid, Madrid-Dubai, etc. etc. etc. ?
> 
> Yo estoy a 20 minutos de Barajas en coche, y estoy seguro que en mi coche no llego, me paran antes, ¿qué salvoconductos se están dando y a quienes y por qué razón? ¿es la "nomenklatura" la que tiene salvoconducto?



Lo de anoche de Air Europa, extraño total, no uno, dos vuelos seguidos a Madrid desde un mismo aeropuerto y misma compañía, una pena no haberme quedado con un pantallazo o los numeros de vuelo. Por si alguno nos daba algo de luz en el tema.


----------



## perrosno (10 May 2020)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> Te respondo aquí del otro hilo que me has citado:
> 
> Por qué irse de España o Italia AHORA aunque el resto del mundo también está bajo la mano del NWO? Porque ahora mismo Italia y España han sido condenadas a la pobreza para su compra y asimilación por parte de China...A quien quede en ambos países A CORTO PLAZO le espera cuarentenas y miseria hasta que China se las quede "oficialmente"
> 
> Por eso no debes vender todo de golpe porque yo veo esto a corto plazo (1 año), ya que luego vendrán las fases 2 (Guerras civiles) y 3 (Guerra mundial) y ahí no sé a qué países vana seleccionar para ser los más afectados



Está claro que a paises donde históricamente jamás hayan estado en conflictos.


----------



## melf (11 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Aunque había derivado todo al otro hilo porque ha tenido muchas más respuestas, os contestaré por aquí y os invito a pasar por el otro para no duplicar.
> 
> @Victor Chanov @melf @Antonio Banderas @IMPULSES @Expat @troll random @arrestado en casa @tucco
> 
> ...



Tienes razon, Nueva Zelanda no es un sitio para el que sea sencillo conseguir un visado. De todas formas si los paises de America Latina los ves muy alejados, Nueva Zelanda queda automaticamente descartado.

Puedes mantener una cuenta en España, en la cual sigues cobrando, y luego ese dinero lo gestionas como quieras.


----------



## perrosno (11 May 2020)

melf dijo:


> Tienes razon, Nueva Zelanda no es un sitio para el que sea sencillo conseguir un visado. De todas formas si los paises de America Latina los ves muy alejados, Nueva Zelanda queda automaticamente descartado.
> 
> Puedes mantener una cuenta en España, en la cual sigues cobrando, y luego ese dinero lo gestionas como quieras.



Está claro que tiene que ser algo no UE y lo más cercano es Andorra sin duda alguna, aunque tampoco es un destino que como país me vuelva loco para vivir y las exigencias económicas son bastante altas. Pero parece lo más sencillo.

¿Y en el caso de propiedades, o terrenos alquilados? ¿Si te vas Andorra, a quien tributas? El IBI entiendo que se tiene que seguir pagando, ¿Pero la renta? 
¿Los coches? ¿Te los llevas, los dejas, cambias placas?
¿Pólizas de seguro de los mismos? Ya no podrían seguir con las mismas compañías?


Y muchas más cosas, que seguro que si lo decido hacer en un futuro, saldrán y ni había pensado en ellas.


----------



## melf (11 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Está claro que tiene que ser algo no UE y lo más cercano es Andorra sin duda alguna, aunque tampoco es un destino que como país me vuelva loco para vivir y las exigencias económicas son bastante altas. Pero parece lo más sencillo.
> 
> ¿Y en el caso de propiedades, o terrenos alquilados? ¿Si te vas Andorra, a quien tributas? El IBI entiendo que se tiene que seguir pagando, ¿Pero la renta?
> ¿Los coches? ¿Te los llevas, los dejas, cambias placas?
> ...



La renta tributas en el pais al que te vayas, tienes que solicitar en ese pais que te den de alta como residente fiscal y en España que te den de baja.
Los terrenos y propiedades los puedes mantener, los declaras en tu nuevo pais y no hay ningun problema.
Los coches lo mismo, te los puedes llevar, los puedes dejar o los puedes vender. Si te los llevas si que habria que cambiar las placas, imagino que el seguro tambien.
Matriculación de vehículos en otro país de la UE


----------



## perrosno (11 May 2020)

melf dijo:


> La renta tributas en el pais al que te vayas, tienes que solicitar en ese pais que te den de alta como residente fiscal y en España que te den de baja.
> Los terrenos y propiedades los puedes mantener, los declaras en tu nuevo pais y no hay ningun problema.
> Los coches lo mismo, te los puedes llevar, los puedes dejar o los puedes vender. Si te los llevas si que habria que cambiar las placas, imagino que el seguro tambien.
> Matriculación de vehículos en otro país de la UE



Interesante, van saliendo cosas muy coñazo, como por ejemplo esto de los coches, aunque en el caso de Andorra ni sale en esa web.
Como ya dije en otro mensaje, no es tan sencillo como decidir país y largarse, hay muchos condicionantes y cada día irán saliendo más.
Habla de segunda residencia que también es otra posibilidad, pero en ese caso más follón aun, ¿Se tributa en los dos países?
¿Sólo en que se pase más tiempo?

Ahora recuerdo casos de gente que ha tenido multitud de problemas, con esto de Andorra, Arancha Sanchez Vicario salío hasta en la tv que la investigaron y más gente conocida también ha tenido movidas.
Hay que hilar muy muy fino, o estar muy bien asesorado, para no meter la pata a la más mínima.


----------



## melf (11 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Interesante, van saliendo cosas muy coñazo, como por ejemplo esto de los coches, aunque en el caso de Andorra ni sale en esa web.
> Como ya dije en otro mensaje, no es tan sencillo como decidir país y largarse, hay muchos condicionantes y cada día irán saliendo más.
> Habla de segunda residencia que también es otra posibilidad, pero en ese caso más follón aun, ¿Se tributa en los dos países?
> ¿Sólo en que se pase más tiempo?
> ...



Perdona, se me olvido que tu no ibas a trabajar. En tu caso creo que no dejarias de ser residente fiscal español.



> *Persona física residente en España
> ¿Cuándo una persona física se considera residente en España?, y ¿cuándo no residente?*
> 
> 
> ...





Persona física residente en España - Agencia Tributaria


----------



## perrosno (11 May 2020)

melf dijo:


> Perdona, se me olvido que tu no ibas a trabajar. En tu caso creo que no dejarias de ser residente fiscal español.
> 
> 
> 
> Persona física residente en España - Agencia Tributaria



Interesante, buen aporte


----------



## Zhaank (11 May 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿En Austria toda? Coincidi con austriacos, alemanes y algún suizo en el extranjero que con 20 o 20 muy pocos no tenía ni un B1 de inglés.



Yo no tengo un B1 De inglés; Todo el mundo dice que hablo inglés perfectamente.

Lo de los papelitos son esos, papelitos. La sociedad es una puta.


----------



## Zhaank (11 May 2020)

melf dijo:


> Perdona, se me olvido que tu no ibas a trabajar. En tu caso creo que no dejarias de ser residente fiscal español.
> 
> 
> 
> Persona física residente en España - Agencia Tributaria



Mejor, así no se infecta.


----------



## Zhaank (11 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Portugal para vacaciones está bien, pero en unos años será un estercolero peor que España, sin duda. Otra opción sería Finlandia o Noruega



He estado dos meses por cada. Ninguno de los cuatro, a la mínima arrogancia, y a la mínima, pegas.


----------



## perrosno (11 May 2020)

Supongamos que compro al contado un apartamento en alguno de los países que hemos hablado como inversión.

¿Sería viable como turista o inversor sin más? ¿Alguien sabe como quedaría la cosa con hacienda? ¿Ya si podría abrir cuenta de forma legal en un banco de ese país e ir moviendo temas de suministros? Y después tranquilamente ya ir moviendo todo lo demás.


----------



## Hombredepaja (12 May 2020)

Si no quieres problemas con hacienda lo mejor es que no tengas nada a tu nombre en España, si tienes una vivienda y mantienes dados de alta los suministros pueden intentar jugar la baza de que realmente resides en España y te tocará demostrar que no es verdad.


----------



## Ankou (12 May 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Supongamos que compro al contado un apartamento en alguno de los países que hemos hablado como inversión.
> 
> ¿Sería viable como turista o inversor sin más? ¿Alguien sabe como quedaría la cosa con hacienda? ¿Ya si podría abrir cuenta de forma legal en un banco de ese país e ir moviendo temas de suministros? Y después tranquilamente ya ir moviendo todo lo demás.



Lo importante es donde esté tu residencia fiscal, da igual donde tengas las cosas, tu mira donde pagas impuestos.


----------



## h2o ras (13 May 2020)

Belgica tiene minimo 2 problemas:
*1/ los independentistas flamencos* (como los catalanes+ -), en los restaurantes de su zona, esta todo en flamenco unicamente, 
ni frances, ni ingles, ni aleman, complicado, incluso con el traslator.
*2/ los moros,* hay moros por todos los lados, Bruselas esta infestado.


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 May 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Belgica tiene minimo 2 problemas:
> *1/ los independentistas flamencos* (como los catalanes+ -), en los restaurantes de su zona, esta todo en flamenco unicamente,
> ni frances, ni ingles, ni aleman, complicado, incluso con el traslator.
> *2/ los moros,* hay moros por todos los lados, Bruselas esta infestado.



Bruselas podría tener mayoría musulmana en 10 o 15 años

El partido del ISLAM belga: 'El plan es sustituir las leyes por la sharia'


----------



## perrosno (13 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Bruselas podría tener mayoría musulmana en 10 o 15 años
> 
> El partido del ISLAM belga: 'El plan es sustituir las leyes por la sharia'



Bélgica yo lo tenía descartado totalmente, lo conozco y ni loco.


----------



## h2o ras (13 May 2020)

vermer dijo:


> - En expats se encuentran foreros que han vivido muchos años o viven y tienen familia en otros países. Las e xperiencias cortas)(pocos años o gente joven) suelen hacer aguas (no quiere decir que no tengan su interés)
> - Tema Brasil: creo conocerlo bien y además tengo familia establecida allí desde 195x. NO es un país al que ir en general. Me remito al foro de expats. Una cosa es fijarnos en las cosas cojonudísimas de ese país y otra MUY DISTINTA es el día a día durante años, que es cuando surgen los PROBLEMAS. Es un país difícil y duro. Nada de pasear por la calle tranquilamente. Mucho menos si te detectan que eres extranjero.
> Para quien le guste la aventura y esté muy viajado, bien. Para quien tenga familia o amigos de allí, bien pero con cuidado. Para curriculums laborales determinados y con más cuidado aún, vale. El resto es hacer el bobo. Yo podría volver cuando quisiera y me encanta el país, pero no lo haré salvo de vacaciones. Y es que puedes vivir cojonudísimamente 364 días al año, pero con un día malo..... la cagaste. Y ese día malo lo tienes casi asegurado...
> 
> ...



Malasia es muy musulman, ¿No?


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 May 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Malasia es muy musulman, ¿No?



Lo bueno es que no hay feminismo ni progres dando por culo.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (13 May 2020)

Holanda/Países Bajos que tan islamizado está?


----------



## perrosno (13 May 2020)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Holanda/Países Bajos que tan islamizado está?



Belgica ya se ha dicho, nefasto. Holanda, conozco Amsterdam y no lo recomiendo. Ls zonas rurales que ví no me disgustaron, pero no lo valoro como país para vivir, al menos para mi.


----------



## ¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! (14 May 2020)




----------

